# Paris : 2005 : la bouffe du mois, juin...



## golf (21 Mai 2005)

*2005

3è jeudi de chaque mois : la bouffe du mois*

*Dates du quadrimestre 2005 à venir* ​


*16 juin*
*21 juillet*
*18 août*
*septembre = Apple Expo = ÆC*
*20 octobre*
 





*16 juin*

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*A partir de 19h30*​
A la dernière Bouffe de Paris, nous avons eu une grande discussion pour le mois de juin...
Nous sommes plusieurs à souhaiter organiser, outre la bouffe mensuelle, un point de rencontre un week-end :

ce faisant :

- conserve-t-on la bouffe du 23 ! La by-passons nous ou l'avance-t-on en date ?

- si week-end il doit y avoir, la date qui nous semble la plus appropriée serait celle des 25 et 26 juin !

Et si ce week-end doit avoir lieu, il y aurait moyen de le faire dans le grand ouest Ile-de-Francien à la limite de la Normandie mais cela supposerait que nous organisions un co-voiturage depuis Paris...
Une seule après-midi le samedi ou camping puis dimanche [ÆS Paris à la campagne]...

Voilà, la balle est dans votre camp, à vous la parole 

Voilà, le projet d'ÆS Paris-Campagne a sa propre vie maintenant 

Ici, nous allons revenir au motif initial 

Quelle date donc, le 16 ou le 23 ? 
Et où :


			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Celui-là : "Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts -	80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS" ?





			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est celui la, on peut essayer de négocier une formule et d'avoir tout l'etage pour nous !!!!!!
> Si ca vous interresse...
> :love:  :love:


D'autres idées :rateau:





*16 ou 23 juin*

Lieu du RV : à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
-






-






-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## chagregel (23 Mai 2005)

Pour le resto, j'ai un pote qui a un truc très bon dans le 16, place Victor Hugo, env. 15-20 Euros par tête.

PS :Je t'avais envoyé un MP la dernière fois à ce sujet
PS 2:Ou Xbox, comme tu veux 
PS 3:On Dej quand ensemble?
PS 4:Je peux pas le week end du 25 juin, je me fïance :love: :love:


----------



## chagregel (23 Mai 2005)

*16 ou 23 juin*

Lieu du RV : à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
-






- La Chag






-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (23 Mai 2005)

*16 ou 23 juin*

Lieu du RV : à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Kathy h (fidèle au "post(e)" dans les 2 sens du terme    :love: ) 






- La Chag






-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

*16 ou 23 juin*

Lieu du RV : à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Kathy h (fidèle au "post(e)" dans les 2 sens du terme    :love: ) 






- La Chag
- Stargazer (faut que je vois si c'est possible)






-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (23 Mai 2005)

doublon   



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, le projet d'ÆS Paris-Campagne a sa propre vie maintenant
> 
> Edit : Oui mais la date a changé, en principe ce devrait être pour la 2ème quinzaine de juillet, ( A voir )  mais bon, faut aussi voir en fonction du nombre de personnes pouvant venir , donc encore rien de CERTAIN ,
> 
> ...


----------



## chagregel (23 Mai 2005)

Vous voulez pas me voir?????? 
:rose:


----------



## kathy h (23 Mai 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez pas me voir??????
> :rose:


c'est à toi de mettre ton nom apres avoir enlevé les " quote" 


Edit : vu ton ancienneté ici tu le sais déjà


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

Tu fais beaucoup d'edit en ce moment je trouve ...


----------



## golf (23 Mai 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez pas me voir??????
> :rose:


Mais si ma poule :rateau:
Kathy, pas la peine de le secouer plus :mouais: Il est déjà assez allumé comme ça  





*Alors 
le 16 ou le 23 juin
?*

Lieu du RV : à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Kathy h (fidèle au "post(e)" dans les 2 sens du terme    :love: ) 






- La Chag
- Stargazer (faut que je vois si c'est possible)






-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## chagregel (23 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> (...) Il est déjà assez allumé comme ça



C'est faux, je pensais que ton *GRAND *âge t'avais apris à ne pas se fier aux rumeurs, je suis vraiment déçue....    :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (23 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais beaucoup d'edit en ce moment je trouve ...



oh toi hein... ..


----------



## jahrom (23 Mai 2005)

*Alors 
le 16 ou le 23 juin
?*

Lieu du RV : à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Kathy h (fidèle au "post(e)" dans les 2 sens du terme    :love: ) 
- Malow
- Jahrom






- La Chag
- Stargazer (faut que je vois si c'est possible)






-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2005)

*Alors 
le 16 ou le 23 juin
?*

Lieu du RV : à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Kathy h (fidèle au "post(e)" dans les 2 sens du terme    :love: ) 
- Malow
- Jahrom






- La Chag
- Stargazer (faut que je vois si c'est possible)`
- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)






-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (23 Mai 2005)

*Alors 
le 16 ou le 23 juin
?*

Lieu du RV : à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Kathy h  ( OK pour le 16 )  
- Malow
- Jahrom






- La Chag
- Stargazer (faut que je vois si c'est possible)
- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)






-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Freelancer (23 Mai 2005)

*Alors 
le 16 ou le 23 juin
?*

Lieu du RV : à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Kathy h  ( OK pour le 16 )  
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer (le 16 ou le 23. un jour où les bars ferment tard  )






- La Chag
- Stargazer (faut que je vois si c'est possible)
- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)






-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (23 Mai 2005)

pouvez vous préciser en face de votre réponse si vous preferez le 16 ou le 23 juin.... qu'on choisisse une date.

merci
 :love:


----------



## jahrom (23 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> pouvez vous préciser en face de votre réponse si vous preferez le 16 ou le 23 juin.... qu'on choisisse une date.
> 
> merci
> :love:



pour malow le 23 et pour moi le 16....


----------



## Grug (23 Mai 2005)

*Alors 
le 16 ou le 23 juin
?*

Lieu du RV : à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Kathy h  ( OK pour le 16 )  
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer (le 16 ou le 23. un jour où les bars ferment tard  )






- La Chag
- Stargazer (faut que je vois si c'est possible)
- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Grug (chic, une liste   )






-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (23 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> pour malow le 23 et pour moi le 16....




dans ce cas je viendrai le 23 ..


----------



## golf (23 Mai 2005)

Cela va aussi dépendre de la date de la partie de campagne


----------



## Freelancer (23 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> pour malow le 23 et pour moi le 16....





			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas je viendrai le 23 ..



ben moi j'hesite


----------



## Grug (23 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> pour malow le 23 et pour moi le 16....


 cool, le 23 alors


----------



## kathy h (23 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Cela va aussi dépendre de la date de la partie de campagne



euhh ce sera sans doute l'avant dernière semaine de juillet , enfin le week du 23 juillet


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ben moi j'hesite


----------



## kathy h (24 Mai 2005)

comme d'hab., j'écris entre 2 clients ( oui je sais ça prête à confusions   ): Bon alors le 16 ou le 23 ?


----------



## teo (24 Mai 2005)

*Alors 
le 16 ou le 23 juin
?*

Lieu du RV : à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Kathy h  ( OK pour le 16 )  
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer (le 16 ou le 23. un jour où les bars ferment tard  )
- Teo (16 ou 23. Si le 23: on peut finir chez moi, si les bars sont fermés _trop tôt_ et si vous êtes sages  )






- La Chag
- Stargazer (faut que je vois si c'est possible)
- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Grug (chic, une liste )






-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (24 Mai 2005)

Ben autant prendre le 23 alors !!!


----------



## Grug (24 Mai 2005)

*Alors 
le 16 ou le 23 juin
?*

Lieu du RV : à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Kathy h  ( OK pour le 16 )  
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer (le 16 ou le 23. un jour où les bars ferment tard  )
- Teo (16 ou 23. Si le 23: on peut finir chez moi, si les bars sont fermés _trop tôt_ et si vous êtes sages  )






- La Chag
- Stargazer (faut que je vois si c'est possible)
- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Grug (chic, une liste  )






-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## jahrom (24 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas je viendrai le 23 ..




Je savais que ça aiderait à choisir une date...


----------



## kathy h (24 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je savais que ça aiderait à choisir une date...



mais je suis d'accord pour venir le 16 ET le 23


----------



## Stargazer (24 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> mais je suis d'accord pour venir le 16 ET le 23



Gourmande va ...


----------



## kathy h (24 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Gourmande va ...



et oui...  surtout si il y des oeufs en neige


----------



## Stargazer (24 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et oui...  surtout si il y des oeufs en neige



Oui on remarque tout de suite cette lueur dans ton regard quand celui-ci se pose sur eux !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

*Alors 
le 16 ou le 23 juin
?*

Lieu du RV : à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Kathy h  ( OK pour le 16 )  
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer (le 16 ou le 23. un jour où les bars ferment tard  )
- Teo (16 ou 23. Si le 23: on peut finir chez moi, si les bars sont fermés _trop tôt_ et si vous êtes sages  )
- Lemmy (avec une préférence pour le 16  )






- La Chag
- Stargazer (faut que je vois si c'est possible)
- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Grug (chic, une liste  )






-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (25 Mai 2005)

Bon, la date du 16 a l'air de ressortir, on y va ?!

Malow, Jahrom, vous pouvez me communiquer, où à Lemmy [par MP], les éléments pour le restau


----------



## jahrom (25 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, la date du 16 a l'air de ressortir, on y va ?!
> 
> Malow, Jahrom, vous pouvez me communiquer, où à Lemmy [par MP], les éléments pour le restau



Je me renseigne dès demain


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2005)

*Alors 
le 16 ou le 23 juin
?*

Lieu du RV : à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Kathy h  ( OK pour le 16 )  
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer (le 16 ou le 23. un jour où les bars ferment tard  )
- Teo (16 ou 23. Si le 23: on peut finir chez moi, si les bars sont fermés _trop tôt_ et si vous êtes sages  )
- Lemmy (avec une préférence pour le 16  )
- Macinside 






- La Chag
- Stargazer (faut que je vois si c'est possible)
- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Grug (chic, une liste  )






-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Cillian (26 Mai 2005)

*Alors 
le 16 ou le 23 juin
?*

Lieu du RV : à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Kathy h  ( OK pour le 16 )  
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer (le 16 ou le 23. un jour où les bars ferment tard  )
- Teo (16 ou 23. Si le 23: on peut finir chez moi, si les bars sont fermés _trop tôt_ et si vous êtes sages  )
- Lemmy (avec une préférence pour le 16  )
- Macinside 
- Cillian (si c'est le 16  )






- La Chag
- Stargazer (faut que je vois si c'est possible)
- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Grug (chic, une liste  )






- Cillian (si c'est le 23  )

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (26 Mai 2005)

allez on se décide : ce sera donc le 16 JUIN à l'unanimité


macinside : tu as été bien long à mettre ton nom sur la liste, tu n'es pas malade au moins?


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> macinside : tu as été bien long à mettre ton nom sur la liste, tu n'es pas malade au moins?



juste un peu occupé ces temps si


----------



## kathy h (26 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> juste un peu occupé ces temps si




Quoi ? une autre que femme que moi? impossible        

Edit : ba si c'est possible, une de ton âge par exemple


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? une autre que femme que moi? impossible




mais voyons cher kathy, tu ne serai donc pas un peu jalouse ?


----------



## golf (26 Mai 2005)

*16 juin*

Lieu du RV : manque un détail là 

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Kathy h  ( OK pour le 16 )  
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer (le 16 ou le 23. un jour où les bars ferment tard  )
- Teo (16 ou 23. Si le 23: on peut finir chez moi, si les bars sont fermés _trop tôt_ et si vous êtes sages  )
- Lemmy (avec une préférence pour le 16  )
- Macinside 
- Cillian (si c'est le 16  )






- La Chag
- Stargazer (faut que je vois si c'est possible)
- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Grug (chic, une liste  )






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

*16 juin*

Lieu du RV : manque un détail là 

*A partir de 19h30*​ 
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


j'attends un MP de jahrom pour le lieu


----------



## chagregel (26 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'attends un MP de jahrom pour le lieu




Je prends aussi du Lieu!!!    C'est bon le lieu avec une sauce au vin blanc :love: :love:


----------



## teo (26 Mai 2005)

Je suis très poisson aussi (mais non Grug... dans tes rêves  ) mais un bon steak de temps en temps, je dis pas non... même un tartare... miam...


----------



## kathy h (27 Mai 2005)

Bon on mange quoi le 16 alors?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Bon on mange quoi le 16 alors?



l'impatience de la jeunesse...


----------



## kathy h (27 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> l'impatience de la jeunesse...




si ça continue on va tous finir par bien se connaître à force de se voir tous les mois, on commence par connaître les petites faiblesses de chacun.. pfff   :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une idéeUn Pic Nique sur le champs de Mars ! :love: :love:



et, s'il pleut, on ira s'abriter sous la tour Eiffel


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> si ça continue on va tous finir par bien se connaître à force de se voir tous les mois, on commence par connaître les petites faiblesses de chacun.. pfff   :love:  :love:



tant que tu restes discrète...


----------



## kathy h (27 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tant que tu restes discrète...



suffit d'acheter mon silence


----------



## teo (27 Mai 2005)

J'*ime l'idée du pique-nique; f*udr* juste trouver un endroit où nous installer * l'abri des japon*is et de la m*réch*ussée (on est repéré, *vec nos m*cs port*bles, cert*ins se douteront bien qu'on *imerait bien f*ire plus que m*nger et boire et se m*rrer sur le Ch*mps de M*rs)  Et aussi un endroit où ent*sser les p*lettes de bière.

Seul hic: la pluie éventuelle... j'ai peur que l* Tour Eiffel ne nous soit d'*ucun secours
 !


----------



## kathy h (27 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'*ime l'idée du pique-nique; f*udr* juste trouver un endroit où nous installer * l'abri des japon*is et de la m*réch*ussée (on est repéré, *vec nos m*cs port*bles, cert*ins se douteront bien qu'on *imerait bien f*ire plus que m*nger et boire et se m*rrer sur le Ch*mps de M*rs)  Et aussi un endroit où ent*sser les p*lettes de bière.
> 
> Seul hic: la pluie éventuelle... j'ai peur que l* Tour Eiffel ne nous soit d'*ucun secours
> !



c'est quoi tous ces * ?


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mai 2005)

Il a les "A" qui déraillent !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi tous ces * ?



il semblerait:

qu'il est sur le Champ de Mars
qu'il pleuve
qu'il se soit abrité sous la Tour
qu'elle ait des fuites sur son clavier


----------



## Freelancer (27 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il a les "A" qui déraillent !



c'est le cl*vier *zerty qu'il * *cheté sur eB*y. je crois qu'il s'est *voir


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> c'est le cl*vier *zerty qu'il * *cheté sur eB*y. je crois qu'il s'est *voir



Toi c'est des mots qui manquent ... Il vient d'où ton clavier ?


----------



## Grug (27 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il a les "A" qui déraillent !


 Webo !    !!!


----------



## Freelancer (27 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Toi c'est des mots qui manquent ... Il vient d'où ton clavier ?



tu sais ma bergère, à mon âge (et surtout à cause de quelques excès de jeunesse  :rose: ), c'est surtout les neurones qui commencent à manquer


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> tu sais ma bergère, à mon âge (et surtout à cause de quelques excès de jeunesse  :rose: ), c'est surtout les neurones qui commencent à manquer



Mais non t'es encore vert (et souple d'après ce que j'ai pu voir) !  

Et bientôt les 600 ! 

edit : Ben c'est fait !!!     :love:


----------



## jahrom (27 Mai 2005)

Ne soyez pas impatient jeunes padawans, un resto fort sympathique nous donne sa réponse aujourd'hui....
Je vous informe dans la journée...


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ne soyez pas impatient jeunes padawans, un resto fort sympathique nous donne sa réponse aujourd'hui....
> Je vous informe dans la journée...



du moment qu'il n'y a pas de poisson


----------



## jahrom (27 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> du moment qu'il n'y a pas de poisson



T'inquiètes, pas de poisson.

Au pire, des moules ?! :rateau:


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes, pas de poisson.
> 
> Au pire, des moules ?! :rateau:




ça dépend  :hein: j'aime pas trop les fruits de mer, je préfère bien autre chose :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend  :hein: j'aime pas trop les fruits de mer, je préfère bien autre chose :love:



On parlait pas de ces moules là, Mackie...


----------



## jahrom (27 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> On parlait pas de ces moules là, Mackie...



Ha lala... Explique lui fab'fab, moi je perd patience....


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2005)

j'aime bien faire des sous entendu


----------



## lumai (27 Mai 2005)

Si le temps s'y prête, un pique nique au Champs de Mars serait bien sympa ! 
Chacun amène un truc... 
On fait coucou aux japonais(es) (pensée pour Mackie...  )... 
On se bat contre les moustiques... 
Et surtout il faut penser à enlever les fourmis des assiettes !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Mai 2005)

*16 juin*

Lieu du RV : manque un détail là 

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Kathy h  ( OK pour le 16 )  
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer (le 16 ou le 23. un jour où les bars ferment tard  )
- Teo (16 ou 23. Si le 23: on peut finir chez moi, si les bars sont fermés _trop tôt_ et si vous êtes sages  )
- Lemmy (avec une préférence pour le 16  )
- Macinside 
- Cillian (si c'est le 16  )






- La Chag
- Stargazer (faut que je vois si c'est possible)
- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Grug (chic, une liste  )
- Pitch/fork/work






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## chagregel (27 Mai 2005)

Tout de suite....   

Bah moi j'en fait assez souvent et j'aime bien l'ambiance et puis voila  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## lumai (27 Mai 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Tout de suite....
> 
> Bah moi j'en fait assez souvent et j'aime bien l'ambiance et puis voila  :rateau:  :rateau:


 Mais si mais si ! 
C'est une super idée ! 

Faut juste vérifier le temps avant et se mettre d'accord pour qu'il n'y ai pas 4 saladiers de taboulé


----------



## lumai (27 Mai 2005)

*16 juin*

Lieu du RV : manque un détail là 

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Kathy h  ( OK pour le 16 )  
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer (le 16 ou le 23. un jour où les bars ferment tard  )
- Teo (16 ou 23. Si le 23: on peut finir chez moi, si les bars sont fermés _trop tôt_ et si vous êtes sages  )
- Lemmy (avec une préférence pour le 16  )
- Macinside 
- Cillian (si c'est le 16  )






- La Chag
- Stargazer (faut que je vois si c'est possible)
- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Grug (chic, une liste  )
- Pitch/fork/work
- Lumai






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (27 Mai 2005)

Golf, faudrait voir à ne pas oublier le " Aller boire un verre après "


----------



## jahrom (27 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Golf, faudrait voir à ne pas oublier le " Aller boire un verre après "



alcoolique....:rateau:


----------



## kathy h (27 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> alcoolique....:rateau:



tu oublies : droguée, prostituée et j'en passe : "  Moi Kathy H 13 ans et un peu plus, droguée ect.. " 
        

EDit : je plaisante bien sûr     :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Mai 2005)

*16 juin*

Lieu du RV : manque un détail là 

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Kathy h  ( OK pour le 16 )  
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer (le 16 ou le 23. un jour où les bars ferment tard  )
- Teo (16 ou 23. Si le 23: on peut finir chez moi, si les bars sont fermés _trop tôt_ et si vous êtes sages  )
- Lemmy (avec une préférence pour le 16  )
- Macinside 
- Cillian (si c'est le 16  )






- La Chag
- Stargazer (faut que je vois si c'est possible)
- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Grug (chic, une liste  )
- Lumai






- Pitch/fork/work (en fait c'est la bonne option)  


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## jahrom (27 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> EDit : je plaisante bien sûr     :rateau:



Je l'avais bien compris...:mouais:


----------



## jahrom (27 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> "  Moi Kathy H *13 ans et un peu plus*, droguée ect.. "



Tu fais bien de le souligner ça ne se voit pas [lien supprimé en fonction du droit à l'image]



[/b](oui je sais je suis un salaud....)


----------



## teo (27 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Webo !    !!!




C'est le seul qui suit un peu p*r ici


----------



## teo (27 Mai 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Tout de suite....
> 
> Bah moi j'en fait assez souvent et j'aime bien l'ambiance et puis voila  :rateau:  :rateau:



Ton idée est excellente, reste à voir si elle remporte la majorité des suffrages, mais bon ça, il manque des cases dans le bulletin d'inscription...
La pluie, j'y crois pas trop (soyons fou ), c'est vrai que les japonaises ça pourrait plaire à Mackie...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ton idée est excellente, reste à voir si elle remporte la majorité des suffrages, mais bon ça, il manque des cases dans le bulletin d'inscription...
> La pluie, j'y crois pas trop (soyons fou ), c'est vrai que les japonaises ça pourrait plaire à Mackie...



tout ce qui est susceptible de porter une jupe pourrait plaire à Mackie...


----------



## kathy h (27 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais bien de le souligner ça ne se voit pas [lien supprimé en fonction du droit à l'image]
> 
> 
> 
> [/b](oui je sais je suis un salaud....)



AH NON pas celle ci, c'est la plus moche, tu es plus que dur tu es dégueu..

pourrais tu au moins mettre celle du paraplui, je te hais 
    

Allez soit sympa jette cette photo            

Malow dit lui de l'enlever SVP toi tu me comprends  :love:  :love:


----------



## jahrom (27 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Allez soit sympa jette cette photo



Nan nan...pas sympa jahrom...pas sympa...


----------



## kathy h (27 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Nan nan...pas sympa jahrom...pas sympa...



!!!!!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Webo !    !!!



Flûte, j'ai été repéré.


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> tout ce qui est susceptible de porter une jupe pourrait plaire à Mackie...




précise aussi "c'est encore mieux avec des bas  :love: "


----------



## jahrom (27 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> précise aussi "c'est encore mieux avec des bas  :love: "



fétichiste....????


----------



## kathy h (27 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> précise aussi "c'est encore mieux avec des bas  :love: "



oui mais avec cette chaleur ce n'est pas super..... ,  en ce moment je pense que les femmes sont jambes nues, désolée pour toi


----------



## Freelancer (27 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> tout ce qui est susceptible de porter une jupe pourrait plaire à Mackie...



j'évite d'emmener mon pote écossais, alors?


----------



## Lastrada (30 Mai 2005)

*16 juin*

Lieu du RV : manque un détail là 

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Kathy h  ( OK pour le 16 )  
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer (le 16 ou le 23. un jour où les bars ferment tard  )
- Teo (16 ou 23. Si le 23: on peut finir chez moi, si les bars sont fermés _trop tôt_ et si vous êtes sages  )
- Lemmy (avec une préférence pour le 16  )
- Macinside 
- Cillian (si c'est le 16  )
- Lastrada    ......






- La Chag
- Stargazer (faut que je vois si c'est possible)
- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Grug (chic, une liste  )
- Lumai






- Pitch/fork/work (en fait c'est la bonne option)  




_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​

Sur le lieu, qu'est devenue la proposition de Jahrom ? elle n'est plus d'actualité ? (je me renseigne, hein, c'est une remarque pacifique)


----------



## kathy h (30 Mai 2005)

On aimerait bien savoir ou on dine le 16 juin


----------



## jahrom (30 Mai 2005)

bonsoir à tous !!!!!

Nous avons la reponse du restaurant ou travaille wilhigh (qui va j'en suis sur un jour va réussir à se connecter sur le forum... )

Une formule à 25 euros dans ce restaurant  (wilhigh arrive sur le forum donner plus de détails)

Etes vous interressé ?


----------



## kathy h (30 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir à tous !!!!!
> 
> Nous avons la reponse du restaurant ou travaille wilhigh (qui va j'en suis sur un jour va réussir à se connecter sur le forum... )
> 
> ...




Moi oui


----------



## Lastrada (30 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir à tous !!!!!
> 
> Nous avons la reponse du restaurant ou travaille wilhigh (qui va j'en suis sur un jour va réussir à se connecter sur le forum... )
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas un type interressé. Déjà, sur un autre ton. Quant au restau, parmis tous ceux qui ont été proposés siffle: ), je dis banco.


----------



## Lastrada (30 Mai 2005)

Quelqu'un a des idées de bar dans le coin ? (c'est pas vraiment mon quartier).


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

*16 juin*

Lieu du RV : manque un détail là 

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Kathy h  ( OK pour le 16 )  
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer (le 16 ou le 23. un jour où les bars ferment tard  )
- Teo (16 ou 23. Si le 23: on peut finir chez moi, si les bars sont fermés _trop tôt_ et si vous êtes sages  )
- Lemmy (avec une préférence pour le 16  )
- Macinside 
- Cillian (si c'est le 16  )
- Lastrada    ......
- valoriel (si c'est le 16)






- La Chag
- Stargazer (faut que je vois si c'est possible)
- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Grug (chic, une liste  )
- Lumai






- Pitch/fork/work (en fait c'est la bonne option)  




_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

Et je vote OUI pour le restaurant


----------



## Cillian (30 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir à tous !!!!!
> 
> Nous avons la reponse du restaurant ou travaille wilhigh (qui va j'en suis sur un jour va réussir à se connecter sur le forum... )
> 
> ...



Bonsoir, 

Je suis aussi. Mais comme d'habitude je ne serai pas là avant 21 h.


----------



## kathy h (30 Mai 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a des idées de bar dans le coin ? (c'est pas vraiment mon quartier).



ce ne sont pas les bars qui manquent dans le coin..


----------



## Lastrada (30 Mai 2005)

Certes, mais je trouvais que l'idée était bonne de se fixer un second lieu de RDV pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas venir au resto. non ?


----------



## Lastrada (31 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons la reponse du restaurant ou travaille wilhigh (qui va j'en suis sur un jour va réussir à se connecter sur le forum... )



Pauv' Willhigh : c'est quand même le seul qui va bouffer sur son lieu de travail.


----------



## jahrom (31 Mai 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Pauv' Willhigh : c'est quand même le seul qui va bouffer sur son lieu de travail.



Heu, en fait c'est meme pire, il nous servira !!!


----------



## kathy h (31 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Heu, en fait c'est meme pire, il nous servira !!!




le pauvre c'est atroce de servir des gens comme nous.... il devrait demander un jour de congé    

Edit : au fait il n'arrive plus à se connecter? il avait réussi une fois..    :rateau:


----------



## Malow (31 Mai 2005)

Cool, on va pouvoir mettre le dawa!!!


----------



## kathy h (31 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Cool, on va pouvoir mettre le dawa!!!



bonsoir toi.. pourrais tu expliquer à une vieille dame inculte ce que c'est que le " dawa" 
  :hein:


----------



## jahrom (31 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Edit : au fait il n'arrive plus à se connecter? il avait réussi une fois..    :rateau:



Il est en train de paramétrer son firefox...on est en conférence ichat avec lui...


----------



## Lastrada (31 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Heu, en fait c'est meme pire, il nous servira !!!



Rappelle moi de ne jamais devenir ton ami


----------



## Freelancer (31 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ce ne sont pas les bars qui manquent dans le coin..



un bar, où ça un bar ?!?  :love:    :love: (je mets un ou deux smiley pour montrer que je rigole parce que bon...   ) dejà que la dernière fois au restau, la deuxième chose que m'a dit jahrom en me voyant me servir du vin c'est "et ben, je comprend pourquoi tu passes tout ce temps au bar de MacGé"


----------



## kathy h (31 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Il est en train de paramétrer son firefox...on est en conférence ichat avec lui...




alors embrasse le pour nous


----------



## kathy h (31 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> un bar, où ça un bar ?!?  :love:    :love: (je mets un ou deux smiley pour montrer que je rigole parce que bon...   ) dejà que la dernière fois au restau, la deuxième chose que m'a dit jahrom en me voyant me servir du vin c'est "et ben, je comprend pourquoi tu passes tout ce temps au bar de MacGé"



ce sera un bar avec des tables.... pour que tu puisses passer en dessous.... je sais que tu aimes ça,  petit canaillou va


----------



## jahrom (31 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> un bar, où ça un bar ?!?  :love:    :love: (je mets un ou deux smiley pour montrer que je rigole parce que bon...   ) dejà que la dernière fois au restau, la deuxième chose que m'a dit jahrom en me voyant me servir du vin c'est "et ben, je comprend pourquoi tu passes tout ce temps au bar de MacGé"



Les ivrognes, je les sais les reconnaitre...au premier instant...


----------



## kathy h (31 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Les ivrognes, je les sais les reconnaitre...au premier instant...



Entre ivrogne.. on se reconnaît n'est ce pas


----------



## Freelancer (31 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir toi.. pourrais tu expliquer à une vieille dame inculte ce que c'est que le " dawa"
> :hein:



c'est un peu l'equivalent des surprises-party de ton époque  (aïe, non, pas taper :rateau: )


----------



## jahrom (31 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu l'equivalent des surprises-party de ton époque  (aïe, non, pas taper :rateau: )



Tu crois que ça existait déjà à l'epoque !!! :affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## kathy h (31 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu l'equivalent des surprises-party de ton époque  (aïe, non, pas taper :rateau: )




oh toi,  tu ne perds rien pour attendre


----------



## Lastrada (31 Mai 2005)

Pas surprise party : surboum.


----------



## kathy h (31 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que ça existait déjà à l'epoque !!! :affraid::affraid::affraid:



Voilà j'ai eu le malheur de vous dire mon âge véritable et maintenant on se moque de mémé , c'est pas gentil ça.....


----------



## jahrom (31 Mai 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Pas surprise party : surboum.



J'aurais même dit : réunion tupperware...


----------



## kathy h (31 Mai 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Pas surprise party : surboum.



si tout le monde s'y met, je vais pas m'en sortir... si jeune...


----------



## WillHigh (31 Mai 2005)

salut les loulous enfin je suis arriver,donc pour la boufe c ok...je gere


----------



## jahrom (31 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> on se moque de mémé



N'exagérons rien...

Qui aime bien katty bien...


----------



## kathy h (31 Mai 2005)

WillHigh a dit:
			
		

> salut les loulous enfin je suis arriver,donc pour la boufe c ok...je gere



bonsoir, de retour parmis nous....


----------



## jahrom (31 Mai 2005)

WillHigh a dit:
			
		

> salut les loulous enfin je suis arriver,donc pour la boufe c ok...je gere



Ouaiiiiiissssss Willhigh est arrivé éééé sans se préssééééé le grand Willhigh !!!!


----------



## Malow (31 Mai 2005)

WillHigh a dit:
			
		

> salut les loulous enfin je suis arriver,donc pour la boufe c ok...je gere



Yes coucou Willhigh!!!!! bienvenue.... y aura quoi a boire????


----------



## Lastrada (31 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> N'exagérons rien...
> 
> Qui aime bien katty bien...



Mef, on rigole, on rigole, mais arrivera bien un jour où la Katy nous quittera (tic-tac)

(Hommage à  Lapointe)


----------



## Lastrada (31 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Yes coucou Willhigh!!!!! bienvenue.... y aura quoi a boire????


Pour moi ça sera un menu enfant avec un supplément beurre, steupl


----------



## Freelancer (31 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que ça existait déjà à l'epoque !!! :affraid::affraid::affraid:



dis Kathy, :love: tu nous apprendras les danses de ta jeunesse? le charleston... En échange, je t'apprendrai les danses de mon époque, le menuet par ex


----------



## kathy h (31 Mai 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Mef, on rigole, on rigole, mais arrivera bien un jour où la Katy nous quittera (tic-tac)
> 
> (Hommage à  Lapointe)




Je vous enterrerai tous


----------



## Malow (31 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Je vous enterrerai tous



Sauf moi, hein!!!!! :love:


----------



## kathy h (31 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> dis Kathy, :love: tu nous apprendras les danses de ta jeunesse? le charleston... En échange, je t'apprendrai les danses de mon époque, le menuet par ex




toi , retournes sous la table immédiatement


----------



## WillHigh (31 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir, de retour parmis nous....


bonsoir katy,merci a toi et tous les autres pour la bienvenu car j'ai pas repondu sorry...


----------



## Lastrada (31 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> dis Kathy, :love: tu nous apprendras les danses de ta jeunesse? le charleston... En échange, je t'apprendrai les danses de mon époque, le menuet par ex



ahaaa le charme désuet du fox trot et du paso dobble


----------



## Malow (31 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> toi , retournes sous la table immédiatement



Qui ca moi??? ah non j'avais pas vu...


----------



## Freelancer (31 Mai 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ça sera un menu enfant avec un supplément beurre, steupl



le beurre, c'est pour pendant ou après le resto? :affraid: parce que là, le dernier verre risque de dégénérer en Dernier Tango à Paris


----------



## kathy h (31 Mai 2005)

je vous laisse .... je vais prendre mes gouttes.....

on se voit le 16 de toute manière, alors tous ceux qui se sont moqués de mon grand âge vous ne perdez rien pour attendre      :love:  :love:

EDit : Malow je t'embrasse... pas les autres! Na !  :love:  :love:


----------



## jahrom (31 Mai 2005)

WillHigh a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir katy,merci a toi et tous les autres pour la bienvenu car j'ai pas repondu sorry...



Bonsoir katty gnagnagna....gnagnagna.... il commence le willhigh !!! t'es pas sur meetic ici !! 

quoique mackie se gène pas...


----------



## Lastrada (31 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je vous laisse .... je vais prendre mes gouttes.....
> 
> on se voit le 16 de toute manière, alors tous ceux qui se sont moqués de mon grand âge vous ne perdez rien pour attendre      :love:  :love:



oué, un yaoure et au lit. Pareil.

Sioux


----------



## jahrom (31 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> le beurre, c'est pour pendant ou après le resto? :affraid: parce que là, le dernier verre risque de dégénérer en Dernier Tango à Paris



Ouais ou le dernier met trop....


----------



## Lastrada (31 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> le beurre, c'est pour pendant ou après le resto?



Je ne sais pas encore, j'improviserai : je suis une sorte d'aventurier du quotidien.


----------



## WillHigh (31 Mai 2005)

bon c ok pour tous le monde,un ptit menu a 25euro avec  entrees o choix, plats o choix et biensur le PINARDOOOOO...heheheh


----------



## kathy h (31 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ou le dernier met trop....




ah non!  alors que j'allais partir..... . tu n'as pas osé la faire celle ci quand même


----------



## Freelancer (31 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ou le dernier met trop....



jamais trop


----------



## Malow (31 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je vous laisse .... je vais prendre mes gouttes.....
> 
> on se voit le 16 de toute manière, alors tous ceux qui se sont moqués de mon grand âge vous ne perdez rien pour attendre      :love:  :love:
> 
> EDit : Malow je t'embrasse... pas les autres! Na !  :love:  :love:



Bisous...message bien recu


----------



## jahrom (31 Mai 2005)

WillHigh a dit:
			
		

> bon c ok pour tous le monde,un ptit menu a 25euro avec 2 entrees,2 plats et biensur le PINARDOOOOO...heheheh



Même sans la bouffe, le PINARDO me suffit....


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

Je me serais bien laissée tenter,
mais y'a l'AES Valence sui démarre le 17...

parce que la date du 16 est confirmée ???

_un peu de mal à suivre, que j'ai..._


----------



## Stargazer (31 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Je me serais bien laissée tenter,
> mais y'a l'AES Valence sui démarre le 17...
> 
> parce que la date du 16 est confirmée ???
> ...



Je risque d'enchaîner les deux ... C'est pas une excuse ...


----------



## Tyler (31 Mai 2005)

Vous êtes ouf les enfants !

Le 16 au soir, Il y a Beck en concert. 

Jamais je ne pourrai rater un truc pareil ! :love:


----------



## teo (31 Mai 2005)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes ouf les enfants !
> 
> Le 16 au soir, Il y a Beck en concert.
> 
> Jamais je ne pourrai rater un truc pareil ! :love:



Moi j'ai même pas demandé les places, juste pour être parmi les zozos le 16...  mais je suis pas fan


----------



## golf (31 Mai 2005)

Mais c'est le souk ici, cela flood dans tous les coins 
On va servir des fraises en apéro  :rateau: 

T'as vu Lemmy, on va prendre des vacances, jahrom et WillHigh gèrent le casse-tête du resto


----------



## golf (31 Mai 2005)

*16 juin*

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16
Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Kathy h
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Lemmy
- Macinside 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- valoriel
__
11





- La Chag
- Stargazer (faut que je vois si c'est possible)
- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Grug (chic, une liste  )
- Lumai






- Pitch/fork/work (en fait c'est la bonne option)  


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (31 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est le souk ici, cela flood dans tous les coins




Je me doutais que tu allais dire ça


----------



## Grug (31 Mai 2005)

c'est pour feter tes 10000


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

10.000 avec du poil au bec: faut l'faire      

  glofou@


----------



## jahrom (31 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu Lemmy, on va prendre des vacances, jahrom et WillHigh gèrent le casse-tête du resto



Vacances de courte durée, car il s'agit la d'un service interimaire....


----------



## golf (31 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour feter tes 10000


Mouarfff...
J'avais pas vu  :rateau:


----------



## teo (31 Mai 2005)

Si les squatteurs du quartier pouvaient nous indiquer un bistrot sympa un peu à l'avance pour les gens qui viennent plus tard, ça serait cool 
Comme le dernier en date: ce serait cool avec terrasse, personnel accueillant (all genre welcome) tolérant les bruyants murmures de fin de soirée 


_Freelancer: tu sais que tu es très dissipé, mon garçon...   _


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Mai 2005)

*16 juin*

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16
Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Kathy h
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Lemmy
- Macinside 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- valoriel
- Human-Fly 
__
12





- La Chag
- Stargazer (faut que je vois si c'est possible)
- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Grug (chic, une liste  )
- Lumai






- Pitch/fork/work (en fait c'est la bonne option)  


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

Si je peux me permettre...
à moins que Malow + Jahrom = 1 ??? 





*16 juin*

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16
Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Kathy h
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Lemmy
- Macinside 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- valoriel
- Human-Fly 
__
12





- La Chag
- Stargazer (faut que je vois si c'est possible)
- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Grug (chic, une liste  )
- Lumai






- Pitch/fork/work (en fait c'est la bonne option)  


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (31 Mai 2005)

Ahhhh...
Ben c'est plus clair là  :rateau:


----------



## Reen (3 Juin 2005)

Mmm ... peut-on tenter de venir même si on connaît personne et que l'on est même en train de switcher de pc à mac ? :] (Et qu'on a posté encore que deux messages en comptant celui-ci )


----------



## chagregel (3 Juin 2005)

Reen a dit:
			
		

> (...)en train de switcher de pc à mac ?(...)



On s'en fout, ce genre de réunion ne sont pas faites pour venir le panier remplie de pommes


----------



## kathy h (3 Juin 2005)

Reen a dit:
			
		

> Mmm ... peut-on tenter de venir même si on connaît personne et que l'on est même en train de switcher de pc à mac ? :] (Et qu'on a posté encore que deux messages en comptant celui-ci )




biensûr    et bienvenu sur macgé   et dans le monde mac


----------



## Reen (3 Juin 2005)

Merci beaucoup 

J'essaierai de venir au 16 Juin, alors


----------



## golf (3 Juin 2005)

Reen a dit:
			
		

> Mmm ... peut-on tenter de venir même si on connaît personne et que l'on est même en train de switcher de pc à mac ? :] (Et qu'on a posté encore que deux messages en comptant celui-ci )


Tu es le bienvenue 
Si tu regardes dans ce forum, tu t'apercevras qu'à chaque ÆS [dont les bouffes de Paris] il y des nouveaux qui nous rejoignent. 
C'est l'un des objectifs de ces rencontres 


Au fait, les délégués au restau, on peut avoir confirmation


----------



## golf (3 Juin 2005)

Reen a dit:
			
		

> J'essaierai de venir au 16 Juin, alors


Par contre, quelques jours avant, il faut une certitude pour les réservations au restaurant   

Ensuite, tu reprends cette liste et tu te mets dedans au bon endroit


----------



## jahrom (3 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu es le bienvenue
> Si tu regardes dans ce forum, tu t'apercevras qu'à chaque ÆS [dont les bouffes de Paris] il y des nouveaux qui nous rejoignent.
> C'est l'un des objectifs de ces rencontres
> 
> ...



Le restau EST confirmé...

pour le nombre j'ai donné une fourchette entre 15 et 20 participants...(mais ça peut evoluer)


----------



## kathy h (3 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Le restau EST confirmé...
> 
> pour le nombre j'ai donné une fourchette entre 15 et 20 participants...(mais ça peut evoluer)



n'oublie pas que pour les desserts;  je compte pour 2 !


----------



## teo (3 Juin 2005)

On aura droit au salon privé ou à l'étage ? ou c'est table d'hôte aussi ?  Faut dire que la dernière fois, Mallow et Jahrom ont failli diner avec des gens qui n'étaient _pas particulièment_ intéressés par les macs   et d'un peu plus ils amélioraient leur vocabulaire allemand 
Et pour les toxicos, c'est fumeur ou pas ? 
Les dessous de table sont-ils accessibles et confortables ? ça parait idiot, mais c'est aussi des critères de choix je trouve ! Les drogués ? Freelancer ? pas d'accord ?


----------



## kathy h (3 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> On aura droit au salon privé ou à l'étage ? ou c'est table d'hôte aussi ?  Faut dire que la dernière fois, Mallow et Jahrom ont failli diner avec des gens qui n'étaient _pas particulièment_ intéressés par les macs   et d'un peu plus ils amélioraient leur vocabulaire allemand
> Et pour les toxicos, c'est fumeur ou pas ?
> Les dessous de table sont-ils accessibles et confortables ? ça parait idiot, mais c'est aussi des critères de choix je trouve ! Les drogués ? Freelancer ? pas d'accord ?



Tout à fait d'accord


----------



## jahrom (3 Juin 2005)

Croyez-vous que l'on oserait vous y emmener sans avoir testé ???:mouais:

Que les drogués, alcoolisés, obsédés, prostitués, délurés se rassurent...


----------



## teo (3 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Que les drogués, alcoolisés, obsédés, prostitués, délurés se rassurent...


et vive l'égalité des sexes....



> Que les drogué-es, alcoolisé-es, obsédé-es, prostitué-es, déluré-es se rassurent...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> et vive l'égalité des sexes....



C'est bien un repas pas autre chose que vous organisez


----------



## jahrom (3 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> et vive l'égalité des sexes....



En français, le masculin l'emporte...toujours.


----------



## jahrom (3 Juin 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien un repas pas autre chose que vous organisez



Oui c'est un repas...

D'ailleurs on cherche quelqu'un pour faire le TROU normand... Es tu Normand ?? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien un repas pas autre chose que vous organisez




je me le demande aussi !!!!!!     

vivement que 1 de ces 4 je puisse aussi parteciper !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (3 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vivement que 1 de ces 4 je puisse aussi parteciper !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:



Vivement oui ! :love:


----------



## jahrom (3 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vivement que 1 de ces 4 je puisse aussi parteciper !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:



Avec plaisir... 

(ça manque cruellement de femmes...) même si on a déjà les meilleures :love:


----------



## Malow (3 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Avec plaisir...
> 
> (ça manque cruellement de femmes...) même si on a déjà les meilleures :love:



Mouaiiii..... il va se calmé le petit!!!!


----------



## jahrom (3 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> même si on a déjà *LA* meilleure :love:


----------



## kathy h (3 Juin 2005)

rhooo l'autre alors, tout de suite il se dépèche de modifier son post,


----------



## kathy h (3 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Mouaiiii..... il va se calmé le petit!!!!





mais non mais non  ( tout toutoudou tou mais non mais non tou toudou mais non mais non toutoutoudoudou )


----------



## teo (3 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> En français, le masculin l'emporte...toujours.




je te fais la version suisse romande, très à cheval sur l'étiquette... 
et puis les drogué-es, ça me gêne moins que si nous avions des auteure-s ou des pasteur-es parmi nous  . Les féminins en _eures_ c'est pas très _heu-reux_...


----------



## Cillian (4 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> En français, le masculin l'emporte...toujours.





En france, le masculin s'emporte toujours ... pour le féminin.


----------



## Reen (4 Juin 2005)

Euh, hum, je suis un peu trop décalqué là j'avoue, dur d'être d'être étudiant, j'éditerai la liste demain quand je me serai remis demain de ma gueule de bois. Houlala ..


----------



## Reen (4 Juin 2005)

*16 juin*

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16
Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Kathy h
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Lemmy
- Macinside 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- valoriel
- Human-Fly 
__
12





- La Chag
- Stargazer (faut que je vois si c'est possible)
- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Grug (chic, une liste  )
- Lumai
- Reen





- Pitch/fork/work (en fait c'est la bonne option)  


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​-----------


Voilà, voilà, l'effet mal de tête est passé grâce à une armée de dolipranes, et la liste est enfin à jour ! youhou !


----------



## nektarfl (5 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et oui...  surtout si il y des oeufs en neige


Katy, ne veux-tu pas que je publie la magnifique photo de toi lors du dernier repas, oui, celle que j'ai vraiment eu du mal à retirer avant que golf ne récupère le total!!! je trouve qu'elle très parlante cette photo!


			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> n'oublie pas que pour les desserts;  je compte pour 2 !


et modeste avec ça!!!! pour les desserts, tu comptes pour un groupe entier (j'ai les photos - je viens d'en parler!!!  )


----------



## nektarfl (5 Juin 2005)

*16 juin*

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16
Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Kathy h
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Lemmy
- Macinside 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- valoriel
- Human-Fly 
__
12





- La Chag
- Stargazer (faut que je vois si c'est possible)
- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Grug (chic, une liste  )
- Lumai
- Reen
- nektarfl (qui se surpassera en faisant plus que les 122Mo de photo de la dernière fois!!)





- Pitch/fork/work (en fait c'est la bonne option)  


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (5 Juin 2005)

nektarfl a dit:
			
		

> Katy, ne veux-tu pas que je publie la magnifique photo de toi lors du dernier repas, oui, celle que j'ai vraiment eu du mal à retirer avant que golf ne récupère le total!!! je trouve qu'elle très parlante cette photo!
> 
> et modeste avec ça!!!! pour les desserts, tu comptes pour un groupe entier (j'ai les photos - je viens d'en parler!!!  )



pas besoin que tu montre la tienne puisque dans la galerie de Fab fab il y a déjà la même, deux photos ou je mange dans le plat c'est beaucoup trop, une seule suffit bien


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2005)

tiens, kathy a pris un pack macgé  pourquoi attention danger ?


----------



## teo (5 Juin 2005)

nektarfl a dit:
			
		

> Katy, ne veux-tu pas que je publie la magnifique photo de toi lors du dernier repas, oui, celle que j'ai vraiment eu du mal à retirer avant que golf ne récupère le total!!! je trouve qu'elle très parlante cette photo!
> 
> et modeste avec ça!!!! pour les desserts, tu comptes pour un groupe entier (j'ai les photos - je viens d'en parler!!!  )




ça c'est limite grossier quand on s'adresse à un dame...   surveillez votre langage jeune homme ou je plonge la fameuse carte mémoire dans mon verre de rouge la prochaine fois 

et puis ici c'est juin, c'est plus mai  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est limite grossier quand on s'adresse à un dame...   surveillez votre langage jeune homme ou je plonge la fameuse carte mémoire dans mon verre de rouge la prochaine fois
> 
> et puis ici c'est juin, c'est plus mai  :rateau:



Quel preux chevalier ce teo !     

Mais choisis le verre d'eau, faut pas gâcher !   :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (5 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tiens, kathy a pris un pack macgé  pourquoi attention danger ?




Car je mords    

au fait on fait comment quand on veut citer plusieurs personnes, par exemple je voulais citer en plus de mackie,  teo et  la bergère ( tout le monde aura reconnu ) ?


----------



## teo (5 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quel preux chevalier ce teo !
> 
> Mais choisis le verre d'eau, faut pas gâcher !   :rateau:



d'acc' pour le verre d'eau 

je ne sais pas si je suis preux mais quand même: si je m'étais adressé en ces termes à certaines de mes gentes amies, j'aurai fini émasculé dans le Lac avec les fers au pied il y a bien longtemps 

Heureusement, certaines _fées_ helvètes savent remettre -_gentiment_- à leur place les paltoquets   (et je l'ai été sûrement plus souvent qu'à mon tour !  )


----------



## kathy h (5 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> d'acc' pour le verre d'eau
> 
> je ne sais pas si je suis preux mais quand même: si je m'étais adressé en ces termes à certaines de mes gentes amies, j'aurai fini émasculé dans le Lac avec les fers au pied il y a bien longtemps
> 
> Heureusement, certaines _fées_ helvètes savent remettre -_gentiment_- à leur place les paltoquets   (et je l'ai été sûrement plus souvent qu'à mon tour !  )



Euh . entre nous, puisque tu me connais un peu maintenant ( j'ai bien dis un peu...) tu me placerais dans quelle catégorie?      :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Euh . entre nous, puisque tu me connais un peu maintenant ( j'ai bien dis un peu...) tu me placerais dans quelle catégorie?      :rateau:



Gente amie bien sûr !


----------



## kathy h (5 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Gente amie bien sûr !



t'es pas teo toi ?? 
    

mais bon j'accepte quand même, venant de toi ce ne peut -être que sincère


----------



## Stargazer (5 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas teo toi ??
> 
> 
> mais bon j'accepte quand même, venant de toi ce ne peut -être que sincère



Je crois pas qu'il me contredira sur ce coup 

Et oui c'est sincère !


----------



## teo (6 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je crois pas qu'il me contredira sur ce coup
> 
> Et oui c'est sincère !



pas mieux...la bergère a ma voix (et pas à Domrémy !   )

Tu préfères Fée ou Gente Dame ?


----------



## Stargazer (6 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> pas mieux...la bergère a ma voix (et pas à Domrémy !   )
> 
> Tu préfères Fée ou Gente Dame ?



Jeanne c'est mon deuxième prénom !


----------



## valoriel (6 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Jeanne c'est mon deuxième prénom !


 bonjour pucelle d'Orléans


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juin 2005)

*16 juin*

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16
Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Kathy h
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Lemmy
- Macinside 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- valoriel
- Human-Fly 
- Stargazer
_
13





- La Chag
- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Grug (chic, une liste  )
- Lumai
- Reen
- nektarfl (qui se surpassera en faisant plus que les 122Mo de photo de la dernière fois!!)





- Pitch/fork/work (en fait c'est la bonne option)  


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (7 Juin 2005)

ça fait plaisir de constater que certaines personnes sont passées de la 2ème liste à la première


----------



## Lastrada (7 Juin 2005)

Bijour M. Gaze.

Pendant un moment, j'ai eu peur, j'ai cru que tu ne viendrais pas


----------



## kathy h (7 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Bijour M. Gaze.
> 
> Pendant un moment, j'ai eu peur, j'ai cru que tu ne viendrais pas



ah toi aussi 
 :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (7 Juin 2005)

Oauis,

C'est un de mes modèles préférés : Je revisite le concept d'horreur


----------



## fredmac75 (7 Juin 2005)

*16 juin*

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16
Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Kathy h
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Lemmy
- Macinside 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- valoriel
- Human-Fly 
- Stargazer
- Fredmac75
_
14





- La Chag
- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Grug (chic, une liste  )
- Lumai
- Reen
- nektarfl (qui se surpassera en faisant plus que les 122Mo de photo de la dernière fois!!)





- Pitch/fork/work (en fait c'est la bonne option)  


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (7 Juin 2005)

*16 juin*

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16
Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Kathy h
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Lemmy
- Macinside 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- valoriel
- Human-Fly 
- Stargazer
- Fredmac75
_
14





- La Chag
- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Grug (chic, une liste  )
- Lumai
- Reen
- nektarfl (qui se surpassera en faisant plus que les 122Mo de photo de la dernière fois!!)





- Pitch/fork/work (en fait c'est la bonne option)  


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (8 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ça fait plaisir de constater que certaines personnes sont passées de la 2ème liste à la première


 
J'allais pas manquer ça !


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2005)

Mackie, comment se fait-il que tu n'aies pas encore réussi à convaincre Maiwen de venir?


----------



## lumai (8 Juin 2005)

ça doit pas être faute d'essayer pourtant !


----------



## chagregel (8 Juin 2005)

Bon....


----------



## valoriel (8 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, comment se fait-il que tu n'aies pas encore réussi à convaincre Maiwen de venir?


Je parle avec elle sur msn, je vais essayer de la convaincre. Mais je crois qu'elle à quelque chose le 17!


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je parle avec elle sur msn, je vais essayer de la convaincre. Mais je crois qu'elle à quelque chose le 17!


ah ouais, on parle de moi dans mon dos ?   
Val t'arretes de raconter ma vie privée virtuelle ?


----------



## chagregel (8 Juin 2005)

hrum..... mais elle a pas encore 18 ans.... :affraid::affraid:


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> hrum..... mais elle a pas encore 18 ans.... :affraid::affraid:


ouala ... ET ALORS ???   naméo  :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> hrum..... mais elle a pas encore 18 ans.... :affraid::affraid:


Pourquoi, tu espérais quoi?


----------



## kathy h (8 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> hrum..... mais elle a pas encore 18 ans.... :affraid::affraid:




oui mais bon elle aura 18 ans dans pas longtemps  
  désolée Mademoiselle maiwen,  mais j'ai eu cette info dans votre profil public.. et oui, je suis curieuse


----------



## kathy h (8 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, tu espérais quoi?



et toi alors tu viens ou pas le 16 juin? ( cette fois ci je ne me laisserais pas photographier, j'ai ma dignité tout de même )


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> oui mais bon elle aura 18 ans dans pas longtemps
> désolée Mademoiselle maiwen,  mais j'ai eu cette info dans votre profil public.. et oui, je suis curieuse


pas de problème , si je ne voulais pas que mon âge soit connu, j'aurai pas mis ma date de naissance dans mon profil    

- 2 mois  et demi :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juin 2005)

dans deux moi c'est légal


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dans deux moi c'est légal


de quoi tu parles ?  :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> de quoi tu parles ?  :rateau:



  

En attendant, je sais toujours pas si je viens, mais ça va pas tarder  :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (8 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> hrum..... mais elle a pas encore 18 ans.... :affraid::affraid:



2 ans avec un bon avocat...


----------



## kathy h (8 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> 2 ans avec un bon avocat...


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

mais quoi ?  :rose:


----------



## chagregel (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais quoi ?  :rose:



Si tu viens je viens :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Si tu viens je viens :love: :love:


pourquoi tant de précipitation ? on ne se connait même pas


----------



## chagregel (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi tant de précipitation ? on ne se connait même pas



Ca va pas tarder  :rateau: .. Il faudrait retrouver un post de Webo...


----------



## kathy h (8 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Si tu viens je viens :love: :love:



Il est vrai que vous êtes jeune tous les deux, 6 ans de différence c'est de la rigolade... si vous saviez combien d'année de différence il y a entre mon ami et moi ( mais je ne vous dirais pas qui est le plus jeune des deux hé hé hé 
      )


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ca va pas tarder  :rateau: .. Il faudrait retrouver un post de Webo...


j'ai pas bien saisi le rapport ...  :rose: 


mais euh ... 6 ans, 9 mois et 12 jours quand même  :rose: ...quoique si tu tiens à argumenter ta précipitation par quelques photos de toi , moi je ne suis pas contre


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Si tu viens je viens :love: :love:



Tu deviens adepte du "plop" à l'ouverture :affraid:  :mouais:    :rateau:  :rose:






edit: mais ça va pas bien, moi... :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## lumai (8 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> edit: mais ça va pas bien, moi... :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



Effectivement... :mouais:


----------



## chagregel (8 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu deviens adepte du "plop" à l'ouverture :affraid:  :mouais:    :rateau:  :rose:




   

Préviens la prochaine fois, tu m'as fait hurler de rire dans mon open space, j'ai complétement la honte la   :rose:


----------



## kathy h (10 Juin 2005)

*16 juin*

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16
Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Kathy h
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Lemmy
- Macinside 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- valoriel
- Human-Fly 
- Stargazer
- Fredmac75
_
14





- La Chag
- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Grug (chic, une liste  )
- Lumai
- Reen
- nektarfl (qui se surpassera en faisant plus que les 122Mo de photo de la dernière fois!!)
- titov 





- Pitch/fork/work (en fait c'est la bonne option)  


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (10 Juin 2005)

je viens d'incrire "titov" dans la 2ème liste et si il viens , le 16 juin il y aura 2 avocats pour le prx d'un


----------



## Malow (10 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'incrire "titov" dans la 2ème liste et si il viens , le 16 juin il y aura 2 avocats pour le prx d'un



Coucou kathy

 :love:


----------



## chagregel (10 Juin 2005)

*16 juin*

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16
Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Kathy h
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Lemmy
- Macinside 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- valoriel
- Human-Fly 
- Stargazer
- Fredmac75
- La Chag
__
15






- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Grug (chic, une liste  )
- Lumai
- Reen
- nektarfl (qui se surpassera en faisant plus que les 122Mo de photo de la dernière fois!!)
- titov 





- Pitch/fork/work (en fait c'est la bonne option)  


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## valoriel (10 Juin 2005)

La chag vient 

Un de plus 

 kikoo kathy

:love: :love:


----------



## chagregel (10 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> La chag vient
> 
> Un de plus
> 
> ...




Il parait qu'on peut mettre le souc dans ce resto    :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (10 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> *Centres d'intérêt*:
> La voile et le snowboard



On va se mettre pas loin


----------



## Malow (10 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Il parait qu'on peut mettre le souc dans ce resto    :rateau:



On va essayer......


----------



## valoriel (10 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> On va se mettre pas loin


Cet été je combine les deux, je me met au kite surf :love:


----------



## valoriel (10 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> On va essayer......


Comment ça essayer 

On réussit nous, madame


----------



## golf (10 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ... il y aura 2 avocats pour le prx d'un


C'est sûr que pour la salade, c'est mieux


----------



## jahrom (10 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça essayer
> On réussit nous, madame



Hého molo les gars, je suis connu, moi, la bas


----------



## chagregel (10 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Hého molo les gars, je suis connu, moi, la bas



Moi pas encore  :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (10 Juin 2005)

me voilà de retour sur ce fil adoré....

alors comme ça on va mettre le Souk c'est ça?


----------



## teo (10 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Hého molo les gars, je suis connu, moi, la bas




- Vas-tu le regretter ? 
- On sait se tenir quand même 
- Non ?      :love: 
- Non, c'est vrai que y'a des fois...   

________________________________________

Moi j'ai un peu une hésitation... un frémissement d'envie d'annuler ma venue... nul n'est irremplaçable me direz-vous  

... j'ai une invitation    qui me tombe dessus... juste ce soir là...    

non non pas Beck... Camille... et oui... celle du Fil... et de la Nouvelle Vague...(mais pas de vague please  )

Alors voilà, je réfléchis... je vous dis ça d'ici... lundi ? je me fais un peu désirer mais pour l'instant je me laisse encore dans la partie haute...


----------



## golf (11 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Hého molo les gars, je suis connu, moi, la bas


Mouarfff...
Mais tu connais pas encore la Chag 
Pourquoi tu crois qu'on change de restau tous les mois :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (11 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> - Vas-tu le regretter ?
> - On sait se tenir quand même
> - Non ?      :love:
> - Non, c'est vrai que y'a des fois...
> ...



mince alors


----------



## chagregel (11 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> Mais tu connais pas encore la Chag
> Pourquoi tu crois qu'on change de restau tous les mois :rateau:




Je suis doux comme un agneau


----------



## golf (11 Juin 2005)

Mais personne n'oserai dire le contraire :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> - Vas-tu le regretter ?
> - On sait se tenir quand même
> - Non ?      :love:
> - Non, c'est vrai que y'a des fois...
> ...



Tu achètes un Mac à Camille (sauf si elle en a déjà un) pour qu'elle puisse s'inscrire sur MacGénération, puis tu lui proposes de venir à la prochaine bouffe du mois!... 
Et le tour est joué!...
D'une pierre deux coups!...  Non?...


----------



## Stargazer (11 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je suis doux comme un agneau



Dans mes bras petit agneau !    :rateau:


----------



## Cillian (11 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'incrire "titov" dans la 2ème liste et si il viens , le 16 juin il y aura 2 avocats pour le prx d'un




Bonjour, 

Aurons-nous l'agréable surprise de les déguster au roquefort


----------



## teo (11 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu achètes un Mac à Camille (sauf si elle en a déjà un) pour qu'elle puisse s'inscrire sur MacGénération, puis tu lui proposes de venir à la prochaine bouffe du mois!...
> Et le tour est joué!...
> D'une pierre deux coups!...  Non?...




J'ai pas le loisir et l'avantage de la connaître  :rateau:  ! ça pourrait être une idée à creuser.   

Bon en même temps, Camille, y'aura d'autres concerts 

Bon en même temps, les repas du jeudi, y'en aura d'autres 

Les choix sont d'autant plus difficiles que c'est pour des choses agréables


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

*16 juin*

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16
Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Kathy h
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Lemmy
- Macinside 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- valoriel
- Human-Fly 
- Stargazer
- Fredmac75
- La Chag
_
15





- La Chag
- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Grug (chic, une liste  )
- Lumai
- Reen
- nektarfl (qui se surpassera en faisant plus que les 122Mo de photo de la dernière fois!!)
- titov 
- le magi61 (il y a de fortes chances...) (Ce sera ma première :rose: )





- Pitch/fork/work (en fait c'est la bonne option)  


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (12 Juin 2005)

j'abandonne ma place pour Camille et je me joins à vous.. :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

en voila une bonne nouvelle!
JE pense me joindre à vous, c'est quand la date limite pour prévenir?


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'abandonne ma place pour Camille et je me joins à vous.. :love:


   

YOUPIIIIIIIII


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'abandonne ma place pour Camille et je me joins à vous.. :love:



 Ben ça, c'est touchant!...  Vous ne trouvez pas?


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça, c'est touchant!...  Vous ne trouvez pas?


elle a du faire une chose très très méchante pour qu'il fasse ce choix ...


moi j'aurai bien aimé venir mais ça ne sera encore pas pour tout de suite


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aurai bien aimé venir mais ça ne sera encore pas pour tout de suite


Oui, oui on sait      

Mais tu fréquentes déja beaucoup de membres de macG, alors... 

Je t'ai trouvé un iPod pour le 21


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui on sait
> 
> Mais tu fréquentes déja beaucoup de membres de macG, alors...
> 
> Je t'ai trouvé un iPod pour le 21


pour de vrai ?   
maintenant il faut que j'apprenne a danser ipod


----------



## kathy h (12 Juin 2005)

*16 juin*

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16
Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Lemmy
- Macinside 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- valoriel
- Human-Fly 
- Stargazer
- Fredmac75
- La Chag
_
14





- La Chag
- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Grug (chic, une liste  )
- Lumai
- Reen
- nektarfl (qui se surpassera en faisant plus que les 122Mo de photo de la dernière fois!!)
- titov 
-le magi61
-Kathy h ( changement de programme, je serai si je viens que mercredi soir ) 





- Pitch/fork/work (en fait c'est la bonne option)  


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'abandonne ma place pour Camille et je me joins à vous.. :love:



Oh yeah !!!


----------



## kathy h (12 Juin 2005)

Bon j'ai mis mon nom dans la liste 2 car j'ai un imprévu et je ne pourrais dire avec certitude si je viens que mercredi soir ( je mange si peu que ce n'est pas grave si il n'y a rien à manger pour moi si je viens    ) 

disons que je vais faire mon possible pour venir car déjà qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de filles ( enfin de femme  ) sur la liste et puis si je ne viens pas je sais que cela va faire un grand vide  :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai mis mon nom dans la liste 2 car j'ai un imprévu et je ne pourrais dire avec certitude si je viens que mercredi soir ( je mange si peu que ce n'est pas grave si il n'y a rien à manger pour moi si je viens    )
> 
> disons que je vais faire mon possible pour venir car déjà qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de filles ( enfin de femme  ) sur la liste et puis si je ne viens pas je sais que cela va faire un grand vide  :rateau:  :rose:



Oh zut ...   

Je viens pas alors !


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je viens pas alors !


tut tut tut! 

Toi tu restes là et kathy tu viens, sinon je me jette par la fenêtre (qui à dit windows )


----------



## kathy h (13 Juin 2005)

je vais faire mon possible pour venir , disons qu'il y a 90% de chance que je vienne,
mais comme il y a quand même 10 petit % de doute ,  je prefère donner ma réponse définitive mercredi soir , car il 'y a rien de pire je trouve de ne pas venir alors qu'on est inscrit.

si je me souviens bien,  la dernière fois plusieurs personnes étaient inscrites mais ne sont même pas venues... des noms?

Au fait golf, tu as trouvé qui était parti sans payer la dernière fois?


----------



## chagregel (13 Juin 2005)

Qui m'a enlevé de la liste ???    

Vais de voir mettre le feu au resto ....


----------



## teo (13 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> (...)Au fait golf, tu as trouvé qui était parti sans payer la dernière fois?



A propos, mon point de vue là-dessus est que c'est pas trop important si la collectivité paie pour un _qui ne peut vraiment pas_ (on en a déjà parlé et je crois qu'on partage tous le même avis), mais que ça serait bien que la personne le dise à Golf avant ou pendant. Ca passe mieux, non ?

Sinon, pour Camille le choix a été vite fait finalement: je vous connais, je ne la connais pas (jamais vu en concert, ni son album...)  En plus ça fera plaisir à la personne qui va récupérer la place ! 
Je regretterai quand on me dira que c'était génial et puis j'oublierai... et j'achèterai l'album _Ignorance is bliss..._ 


_PS: va falloir que je fasse mon sac le jeudi pour le ouikende 'flaque'... vu que je vais devoir prendre mon sac direct le vendredi matin aux cours... avant le repas ! c'est bien que j'y pense maintenant ! _


----------



## FANREM (13 Juin 2005)

*16 juin*

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16
Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Lemmy
- Macinside 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- valoriel
- Human-Fly 
- Stargazer
- Fredmac75
- La Chag
_
14





- La Chag
- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Grug (chic, une liste  )
- Lumai
- Reen
- nektarfl (qui se surpassera en faisant plus que les 122Mo de photo de la dernière fois!!)
- titov 
- le magi61
- Kathy h ( changement de programme, je serai si je viens que mercredi soir ) 
- Fanrem (Ca va etre dur, car j'ai une autre invitation, mais sait on jamais)





- Pitch/fork/work (en fait c'est la bonne option)  


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (13 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Qui m'a enlevé de la liste ???
> 
> Vais de voir mettre le feu au resto ....



il suffit que t'y remettes ton nom..... tu veux que je le fasse pour toi?


----------



## Lastrada (13 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Qui m'a enlevé de la liste ???
> 
> Vais de voir mettre le feu au resto ....



A qui profite le crime ?

Quels sont les emplois du temps des différents protagonistes à l'heure du crime ?


----------



## chagregel (13 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> il suffit que t'y remettes ton nom..... tu veux que je le fasse pour toi?



YAISSSSSSSSSS  :rateau: :love:


----------



## teo (13 Juin 2005)

Les connoisseurs vous avez réfléchi au bar pour la suite ?
Une terrasse comme la dernière fois serait bien (il fera beau n'est-ce pas ?  ) sinon pas trop bruyant, qu'on s'entende beugler quoi 
et n'oubliez pas de mettre la liste de ceussent qui viennent juste boire un coup après


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Dites, 
si je viens, vous serez gentils avec moi, ce sera ma premiere fois :rose:
Je ne sais pas comment ça se passe :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Dites,
> si je viens, vous serez gentils avec moi, ce sera ma premiere fois :rose:
> Je ne sais pas comment ça se passe :rose:



CA surprend un peu la première fois, mais on s'habitue.


 [Mode Sonnyboy on]ZZZZZIIIIIPPPPP[/Mode Sonnyboy off]


----------



## teo (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Dites,
> si je viens, vous serez gentils avec moi, ce sera ma premiere fois :rose:
> Je ne sais pas comment ça se passe :rose:



T'inquiètes, faudra juste être très gentil avec ces dames ET ces messieurs...

Si tout se passe bien, tu finiras ivre et tu te réinscriras direct pour la prochaine 

Surtout rappelle toi d'abord soit des prénoms soit des pseudos mais pas forcément de tout la permière fois... surtout qu'on sera nombreux...


----------



## teo (13 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> CA surprend un peu la première fois, mais on s'habitue.
> 
> 
> [Mode Sonnyboy on]ZZZZZIIIIIPPPPP[/Mode Sonnyboy off]




Grillé... zut...


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

*16 juin*

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16
Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Lemmy
- Macinside 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- valoriel
- Human-Fly 
- Stargazer
- Fredmac75
- Grug
- La Chag
_
15






- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Lumai
- Reen
- nektarfl (qui se surpassera en faisant plus que les 122Mo de photo de la dernière fois!!)
- titov 
- le magi61
- Kathy h ( changement de programme, je serai si je viens que mercredi soir ) 
- Fanrem (Ca va etre dur, car j'ai une autre invitation, mais sait on jamais)





- Pitch/fork/work (en fait c'est la bonne option)  


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## chagregel (13 Juin 2005)

Non mais c'est bon, j'ai compris, vous ne voulez pas voir...   

Grug, tu aurais même eu la chance de me ramener


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Non mais c'est bon, j'ai compris, vous ne voulez pas voir...
> 
> Grug, tu aurais même eu la chance de me ramener


 ça va mieux là ?


----------



## jahrom (13 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Les connoisseurs vous avez réfléchi au bar pour la suite ?
> Une terrasse comme la dernière fois serait bien (il fera beau n'est-ce pas ?  ) sinon pas trop bruyant, qu'on s'entende beugler quoi
> et n'oubliez pas de mettre la liste de ceussent qui viennent juste boire un coup après




Honnêtement, c'est pas les bars qui manquent dans le coin, on le fera a la courte paille...

Pour les indécis (à part Kathy qui a expliqué), ça serait bien de confirmer rapidement...pour le nombre de place au resto 

a bientôt


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Allez, je me lance   



*16 juin*

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16
Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts

*A partir de 19h30*​





- golf
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Lemmy
- Macinside 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- valoriel
- Human-Fly 
- Stargazer
- Fredmac75
- Grug 
- La Chag
- le magi61
__
16






- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Lumai
- Reen
- nektarfl (qui se surpassera en faisant plus que les 122Mo de photo de la dernière fois!!)
- titov 
- Kathy h ( changement de programme, je serai si je viens que mercredi soir ) 
- Fanrem (Ca va etre dur, car j'ai une autre invitation, mais sait on jamais)





- Pitch/fork/work (en fait c'est la bonne option) 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Dites,
> si je viens, vous serez gentils avec moi, ce sera ma premiere fois :rose:
> Je ne sais pas comment ça se passe :rose:


T'amène juste une punition 
100 fois : "je fais attention en reprenant les listes pour m'y mettre, je n'éjecte pas la chag"  :rateau:


----------



## golf (13 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pour les indécis (à part Kathy qui a expliqué), ça serait bien de confirmer rapidement...pour le nombre de place au resto


Pour les indécis, ça serait bien de confirmer rapidement...
...pour le nombre de place au resto


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

coucou le_magicien

Moi aussi ça sera ma première fois :love:

Mais j'ai déjà prévu un pantalon qui s'enlève facilement 


Y a de la fraise dans l'air


----------



## chagregel (13 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'amène juste une punition
> 100 fois : "je fais attention en reprenant les listes pour m'y mettre, je n'éjecte pas la chag"  :rateau:



Bien dit Alain! Je savais tu me comprenais toi au moins!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Désolé :rose:
L'émotion, sans doute 
et les 100 copies, je les fait sur word et je te les envoie par mail? :rateau:

PS : je vais venir de rambouillet, et j'ai de la place dans ma voiture, si ca peut etre utile à quelqu'un...


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> je vais venir de rambouillet, et j'ai de la place dans ma voiture, si ca peut etre utile à quelqu'un...


Ben ça dépend par ou tu passes pour venir sur Paris


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Rambouillet -> Trappes -> St Quentin -> A12 ->A13
Porte d'auteuil
Je prends le periph jusqu'a la porte de st cloud (pas sur du nom...)
Je prends ensuite les quais, le pont neuf (pas sur du nom...)
et je devrais etre arriver!

voila, vous savez tout!

d'autres questions?


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> coucou le_magicien
> 
> Moi aussi ça sera ma première fois :love:
> 
> Mais j'ai déjà prévu un pantalon qui s'enlève facilement



Le velcroc y a que ça de vrai...


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Rambouillet -> Trappes -> St Quentin -> A12 ->A13
> Porte d'auteuil
> Je prends le periph jusqu'a la porte de st cloud (pas sur du nom...)
> Je prends ensuite les quais, le pont neuf (pas sur du nom...)
> ...


 - C'est quoi ta poubelle ?
- Tu consommes combien ?
- Qu'est ce que tu penses des nationales payantes ?
- fromage ou dessert ?
- et dieu dans tout ça ?


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Le velcroc y a que ça de vrai...


 :affraid: un peu de décence, on tolére les tailles basses, mais pas encore les survetements !


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> - C'est quoi ta poubelle ?
> - Tu consommes combien ?
> - Qu'est ce que tu penses des nationales payantes ?
> - fromage ou dessert ?
> - et dieu dans tout ça ?


 
*C'est pas une poubelle* c'est une 106 :rose:
Je consommes 3-4 bieres à l'heure, au ralenti
Je suis contre les nationales payantes, je vais même lancer une pétition!
Fromage *ET* Desssert
Dieu : J'ai un St Christophe dans ma voiture :rateau:

D'autres questions


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> *C'est pas une poubelle* c'est une 106 :rose:




note : ne pas oublier de descendre la 106


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> D'autres questions


Oui! Tu passes me prendre à quelle heure?  :love:


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Oui! Tu passes me prendre à quelle heure?  :love:


 entre 5 et 7


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> note : ne pas oublier de descendre la 106


     



			
				Valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Oui! Tu passes me prendre à quelle heure?   :love:


Quand tu veux, où tu veux, grand fou!!! :love: :rateau:

PS : tu es d'où?


----------



## chagregel (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> PS : tu es d'où?



De Nice   :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

OK Chag', RDV à 18h30 sur la promenade des anglais, à coté de kiosque à journaux! :rateau: :casse:


----------



## chagregel (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> OK Chag', RDV à 18h30 sur la promenade des anglais, à coté de kiosque à journaux! :rateau: :casse:



Tu passes me prendre à la Défense?


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

arrete un peu, c'est direct de la défense, avec la ligne 1... 
Et puis marcher, c'est bon pour la santé, c'est science et vie qui le dit !


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> marcher, c'est bon pour la santé, c'est science et vie qui le dit !


Alors si c'est "science et vie" qui le dit, marchons   

@u magicien
Jeudi je serais chez mon grand-père qui habite à coté de la porte de st-cloud!! 
Alors si tu peux me prendre au passage, comme ça j'arriverais pas là bas tout seul en connaissant personne


----------



## Freelancer (13 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> coucou le_magicien
> 
> Moi aussi ça sera ma première fois :love:
> 
> ...


 
ça y est, je m'absente un week end et ça devient n'importe quoi  kathy h qui ne vient pas, le magi qui se prend pour david copperfield et qui fait disparaitre Chag, valoriel qui a déjà tout prévu pour l'after (d'ailleurs, tu devrais prévoir un futal qui s'enlève difficilement, je préfère la difficulté :love:   )


----------



## kathy h (13 Juin 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ça y est, je m'absente un week end et ça devient n'importe quoi  kathy h qui ne vient pas, le magi qui se prend pour david copperfield et qui fait disparaitre Chag, valoriel qui a déjà tout prévu pour l'after (d'ailleurs, tu devrais prévoir un futal qui s'enlève difficilement, je préfère la difficulté :love:   )




mais non ! j'ai dt qu'il y avait de grande chance que je vienne, mais que je ne serai certaine à 100% que mercredi soir ; faut pas m'enterer aussi vite hein      :love:


----------



## kathy h (13 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> CA surprend un peu la première fois, mais on s'habitue.
> 
> 
> [Mode Sonnyboy on]ZZZZZIIIIIPPPPP[/Mode Sonnyboy off]



oui surtout quand on voit vos têtes de fou ..... et la mienne


----------



## kathy h (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Rambouillet -> Trappes -> St Quentin -> A12 ->A13
> Porte d'auteuil
> Je prends le periph jusqu'a la porte de st cloud (pas sur du nom...)
> Je prends ensuite les quais, le pont neuf (pas sur du nom...)
> ...



moi aussi je prend la A13 puis le A12 puis le N12 .... mais bon j'aurais ma voiture...


----------



## jahrom (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Rambouillet -> Trappes -> St Quentin -> A12 ->A13
> Porte d'auteuil
> Je prends le periph jusqu'a la porte de st cloud (pas sur du nom...)
> Je prends ensuite les quais, le pont neuf (pas sur du nom...)
> ...



Fichtre !!!! tu pars la veille j'espère 

Peut être y a t il une AES à clermont ferrand, c'est plus près


----------



## lumai (13 Juin 2005)

*16 juin*

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16
Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts

*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Lemmy
- Macinside 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- valoriel
- Human-Fly 
- Stargazer
- Fredmac75
- Grug 
- La Chag
- le magi61
- Lumai  (je resterai pas boire un verre, j'ai de la route le lendemain   )
__
17






- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Reen
- nektarfl (qui se surpassera en faisant plus que les 122Mo de photo de la dernière fois!!)
- titov 
- Kathy h ( changement de programme, je serai si je viens que mercredi soir ) 
- Fanrem (Ca va etre dur, car j'ai une autre invitation, mais sait on jamais)





- Pitch/fork/work (en fait c'est la bonne option) 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Freelancer (13 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> mais non ! j'ai dt qu'il y avait de grande chance que je vienne, mais que je ne serai certaine à 100% que mercredi soir ; faut pas m'enterer aussi vite hein      :love:



nan, rassures-toi, ma belle, je ne voulais pas t'enterrer  c'est juste une façon de dire que je suis rentré vivant de Bretagne  y'a pas à dire, je fais un boulot chouette... dans quinze jours, je pars à st-cyprien (pyrénées orientales) :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (13 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> coucou le_magicien
> 
> Moi aussi ça sera ma première fois :love:
> 
> ...



Sometimes the _cherry_ is better than the strawberry...


----------



## Freelancer (14 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Sometimes the _cherry_ is better than the strawberry...



i'm sorry. i'm a bit confused. what do you really mean? three days away and i can't get to understand anything here. must be jet laggin' i guess :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (14 Juin 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> . must be jet laggin' i guess :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:




 Tu reviens souvent en avion  de la bretagne ? y 'a combien de décalage ? il est quelle heure pour toi ?


----------



## Freelancer (14 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Tu reviens souvent en avion  de la bretagne ? y 'a combien de décalage ? il est quelle heure pour toi ?



j'aurais du mettre un peu plus de smileys  j'ai eu du mal ce matin... ça commence à mieux aller maintenant. le pire c'est que je ne sais toujours pas si c'est moi qui suis décalé ou bien si c'est tous les gens qui font la gueule dans le métro...


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

>


C'était ou?


----------



## Freelancer (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'était ou?



sur un trimaran, au large de l'aber wrac'h... c'est dur de revenir à la réalité... (vu que je prends des vacances une fois tous les deux siècles et demi, ces quelques jolis moments prennent plus d'importance)


----------



## kathy h (14 Juin 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> sur un trimaran, au large de l'aber wrac'h... c'est dur de revenir à la réalité... (vu que je prends des vacances une fois tous les deux siècles et demi, ces quelques jolis moments prennent plus d'importance)



J'espère que tu as trouvé des bands en Bretagne, pour passer dessous 
 
    ( tout le monde ne comprendra pas .. je sais.... )


----------



## Lastrada (14 Juin 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

>



Je reconnais bien là les régates UCPA : uniquement en cas de mer d'huile, pas un pet de zef. Pour tromper le temps on faisait des batailles de méduses (qu'on ne lançait qu'avec les rames oeuf corse)     

Pour tant l'aber, c'est réputé, y avait pas plus de vent ?

Je vois que tu as trouvé mieux pour tromper le temps.


----------



## Freelancer (14 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que tu as trouvé des bancs en Bretagne, pour passer dessous
> 
> ( tout le monde ne comprendra pas .. je sais.... )



[mode autocensure /on] j'en ai une bien lourde qui m'est venu à l'esprit. Aaarrgghhh. mes bonnes résolutions (être moins lourd, arrêter les vannes à deux balles et les allusions à caractère sexuelles pour éviter de faire fuir les quelques inconscients qui s'approcheraient de trop près) me pèsent [mode autocensure /off]




			
				Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Je reconnais bien là les régates UCPA : uniquement en cas de mer d'huile, pas un pet de zef. Pour tromper le temps on faisait des batailles de méduses (qu'on ne lançait qu'avec les rames oeuf corse)
> 
> Pour tant l'aber, c'est réputé, y avait pas plus de vent ?



Effectivement, petit week-end à l'ucep. on voit les connaisseurs  pas mal de vent mais là, on était en mode Pacific Princess pour que le photographe de l'ucep puisse faire son office. c'est pas grave, le samedi a été beaucoup plus agité.



			
				Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tu as trouvé mieux pour tromper le temps.



À quoi fait tu allusion? À la jeune femme sur laquelle ma tête repose? c'est mal me connaître  [mode autocensure /on]AAARRRGGGHHHH[mode autocensure /off]


----------



## teo (14 Juin 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> i'm sorry. i'm a bit confused. what do you really mean? three days away and i can't get to understand anything here. must be jet laggin' i guess :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:




ça en est une pas très fine... je le reconnais  mais la perche était trop belle...


Tes photos font envie de bateau...     :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> - Lumai  (je resterai pas boire un verre, j'ai de la route le lendemain   )



 Une nuit, ça ne suffit pas toujours, pour désoûler, en effet. :rateau: Prudence est en effet mère de sûreté!


----------



## kathy h (15 Juin 2005)

Bon voilà le problème je ne pourrais savoir si je viens que demain apres midi ( disons qu'il y a 95% de chance que je puisse venir )  mais comme j'ai le téléphone de plusieurs d'entre vous et notamment celui de malow, je téléphonerai à Malow demain en début d'apres midi pour lui dire si je viens ou non. 

Quant à ceux qui sont sur la 2ème liste :

 Fab'Fab 
- Reen
- nektarfl
- titov 
- Fanrem 

A ce jour il y a 17 personnes qui viennent ( 18 avec moi) , reste à savoir si les 5 autres personnes citées ci dessus viennent ou pas ...


----------



## nektarfl (15 Juin 2005)

*16 juin*

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16
Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Lemmy
- Macinside 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- valoriel
- Human-Fly 
- Stargazer
- Fredmac75
- Grug 
- La Chag
- le magi61
- Lumai  (je resterai pas boire un verre, j'ai de la route le lendemain   )
__
17





- Fab'Fab (sur le principe c'est OK, mais on ne sait jamais)
- Reen
- titov 
- Kathy h ( changement de programme, je serai si je viens que mercredi soir ) 
- Fanrem (Ca va etre dur, car j'ai une autre invitation, mais sait on jamais)





- Pitch/fork/work (en fait c'est la bonne option) 
- nektarfl (Un changement de dernière minute, avec mes excuses ... à la prochaine fois en juillet!!)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

vous bouffez qu'une fois par mois ????


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vous bouffez qu'une fois par mois ????


et encore! pour ceux qui peuvent venir


----------



## Stargazer (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vous bouffez qu'une fois par mois ????



Oui mais on compense par la boisson le reste du mois !


----------



## kathy h (16 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vous bouffez qu'une fois par mois ????



c'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison que certaines personnes mangent directement dans le plat


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> c'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison que certaines personnes mangent directement dans le plat


des noms !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (16 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> c'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison que certaines personnes mangent directement dans le plat



Je me demande qui cela pouvait être ...


----------



## kathy h (16 Juin 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande qui cela pouvait être ...



sans doute un cochon ou une cochonne


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2005)

Bon ben voila. Je ne peux pas venir ce soir. Je suis vert...


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben voila. Je ne peux pas venir ce soir. Je suis vert...


hum  :rose:  t'es plutôt rouge là ...  :rose: 

et moi je penserai à vous ...  :mouais:


----------



## chagregel (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum  :rose:  t'es plutôt rouge là ...  :rose:
> 
> et moi je penserai à vous ...  :mouais:



Ah mais sis sis sisis

on a avait dit que tu venais !!!!!!


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais sis sis sisis
> 
> on a avait dit que tu venais !!!!!!


"on" ... c'est qui ? connais pas ...   

mais non ... "on" il avait rien dit du tout je t'assure  :rateau:


----------



## golf (16 Juin 2005)

*16 juin*

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16
Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Lemmy
- Macinside 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- valoriel
- Human-Fly 
- Stargazer
- Fredmac75
- Grug 
- La Chag
- le magi61
- Lumai  (je resterai pas boire un verre, j'ai de la route le lendemain   )
__
17





- Reen
- titov 
- Kathy h ( changement de programme, je serai si je viens que mercredi soir ) 
- Fanrem (Ca va etre dur, car j'ai une autre invitation, mais sait on jamais)





- Pitch/fork/work (en fait c'est la bonne option) 
- nektarfl (Un changement de dernière minute, avec mes excuses ... à la prochaine fois en juillet!!)
- Fab'Fab tout vert


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## jahrom (16 Juin 2005)

Pour être sur j'ai réservé une table de 20. comme ça au cas ou certains arrivent à se libérer à la dernière minute, no soucaille. 

A tout


----------



## Cillian (16 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,

Je serai présent ce soir, mais comme d'habitude, ne comptez pas me voir avant 21h

A+


----------



## chagregel (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "on" ... c'est qui ? connais pas ...
> 
> mais non ... "on" il avait rien dit du tout je t'assure  :rateau:



Si, c'est le fils caché et spirituel de la grand mére des forums, je l'ai eu ce matin par radio galasouineda et il m'a confirmé ta venue ce soir...

TU NE PEUX PAS TE DEFILER COMME CA!!!!   




Je ne resterais pas après, j'ai promis de passer ailleur :rose:


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Si, c'est le fils caché et spirituel de la grand mére des forums, je l'ai eu ce matin par radio galasouineda et il m'a confirmé ta venue ce soir...
> 
> TU NE PEUX PAS TE DEFILER COMME CA!!!!


il s'est trompé


----------



## chagregel (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il s'est trompé



:affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:

C'est très mal le connaître !!!!!


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> :affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:
> 
> C'est très mal le connaître !!!!!


pourtant c'est certain qu'il s'est vraiment très très trompé


----------



## chagregel (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pourtant c'est certain qu'il s'est vraiment très très trompé



En plus tu l'as trompé :affraid::sick::affraid:

Tu sais, chére Maiwen, nous avons mis beaucoup de confiance à l'inèrieure de toi, il serait de mauvais goût de la tromper. 


Rien que pour cela, tu te dois d'être présente, CQFD  

Nous sommes ravis de te voir ce soir.


----------



## Gregg (16 Juin 2005)

Maiwen vient ? moi je passerai pour boire un verre


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> En plus tu l'as trompé :affraid::sick::affraid:
> 
> Tu sais, chére Maiwen, nous avons mis beaucoup de confiance à l'inèrieure de toi, il serait de mauvais goût de la tromper.
> 
> ...



Et moi, que je vienne pas, tu t'en fous...
Je suis déçu ma Chag'... Déçu... :rateau:  :rateau:    



C'est pas grave. Allez viens Maïwen, on va boire un verre


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, que je vienne pas, tu t'en fous...
> Je suis déçu ma Chag'... Déçu... :rateau:  :rateau:




ammene ta compagne... tu verras il te lachera plus les baskett       :love:


----------



## chagregel (16 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, que je vienne pas, tu t'en fous...
> Je suis déçu ma Chag'... Déçu... :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> (...)



Tu me connais, je préfére quand t'es dessous


----------



## chagregel (16 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen vient ? moi je passerai pour boire un verre




:affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:

Tout comptes faits...


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> :affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:
> 
> Tout comptes faits...


voilà ... il vaut mieux pour vous que je ne vienne pas


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> voilà ... il vaut mieux pour vous que je ne vienne pas


Exactement.


----------



## Gregg (16 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> :affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:
> 
> Tout comptes faits...




Je savais que je vous fais de l'effet


----------



## chagregel (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> voilà ... il vaut mieux pour vous que je ne vienne pas



Je suis très triste


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> voilà ... il vaut mieux pour vous que je ne vienne pas



c'est à ce point


----------



## maousse (16 Juin 2005)

*16 juin*

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16
Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Malow
- Jahrom
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Lemmy
- Macinside 
- Cillian
- Lastrada
- valoriel
- Human-Fly 
- Stargazer
- Fredmac75
- Grug 
- La Chag
- le magi61
- Lumai  (je resterai pas boire un verre, j'ai de la route le lendemain   )
- maousse
__
18





- Reen
- titov 
- Kathy h ( changement de programme, je serai si je viens que mercredi soir ) 
- Fanrem (Ca va etre dur, car j'ai une autre invitation, mais sait on jamais)





- Pitch/fork/work (en fait c'est la bonne option) 
- nektarfl (Un changement de dernière minute, avec mes excuses ... à la prochaine fois en juillet!!)
- Fab'Fab tout vert


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​
ouah, j'ai failli rater ça ! j'ai bien fait de regarder par là.


----------



## chagregel (16 Juin 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> _._​
> ouah, j'ai failli rater ça ! j'ai bien fait de regarder par là.



Yes!!! yes!!!


----------



## Reen (16 Juin 2005)

Je pense être à 90% de chance sûr de venir. Par contre, je serai en retard. Ce n'est pas grave si on arrive vers 20h ou 20h30 ?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juin 2005)

Reen a dit:
			
		

> Je pense être à 90% de chance sûr de venir. Par contre, je serai en retard. Ce n'est pas grave si on arrive vers 20h ou 20h30 ?



 Non.
 Mais c'est toi qui paieras l'addition.


----------



## chagregel (16 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Non.
> Mais c'est toi qui paieras l'addition.



Et c'est un nioub qui dit ça... C'est le monde à l'envers


----------



## jahrom (16 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est un nioub qui dit ça... C'est le monde à l'envers



Oui mais un nioub qui dit ça à un mega nioub... 



Pas de problème pour ceux arrivant à 20h-20h30... ça laisse le temps de se mettre minable à l'apéro....:mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais un nioub qui dit ça à un mega nioub...




 LOL  
 Comme quoi, il y a bien dans tout ça une logique...


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Non.
> Mais c'est toi qui paieras l'addition.



de toutes façons, c'est toujours les moins de 1000 qui payent


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je suis très triste


pov ti nounou  :love: je viendrai une prochaine fois   



			
				Papy a dit:
			
		

> c'est à ce point


oui oui , j'ai une influence néfaste sur tout le monde ... niark niark


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème pour ceux arrivant à 20h-20h30... ça laisse le temps de se mettre minable à l'apéro....:mouais:




ça roule :love:


----------



## valoriel (16 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça roule :love:


boff, il y a des bouchons


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> boff, il y a des bouchons



t'en fais donc pas: on sait quoi en faire


----------



## valoriel (16 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'en fais donc pas: on sait quoi en faire


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## lumai (16 Juin 2005)

Argh !!! Un truc qui me tombe sur le coin du nez !!!
Je ne pourrai pas venir ce soir !


----------



## Freelancer (16 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Argh !!! Un truc qui me tombe sur le coin du nez !!!
> Je ne pourrai pas venir ce soir !



 bon, on se donne rdv dans un bar karaoké pour Bowie alors?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juin 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> bon, on se donne rdv dans un bar karaoké pour Bowie alors?


 

Le patron du restaurant m'a dit il y a dix minutes que le rendez-vous était en fait à 20h30... 
Mais je pense que c'est une blague...
Ceci dit, je voulais tout de même vérifier ici qu'il n'y a pas de changement de dernière minute...

Non, c'est bon, Malow vient de m'appeler.  Le renbdez-vous etait bien à 19h30.

Le patron du restaurant est un petit plaisantin!...


----------



## lumai (16 Juin 2005)

Il y en a même qui t'y attendent déjà !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

ben... le m½lleux au chocolat: miam  :love: 

resto et soirée super sympa   

c'est quand la prochaine ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a même qui t'y attendent déjà !



 Oui, en effet.
 Quand je suis revenu au restaurant quelques minutes plus tard, il y avait déjà plusieurs personnes déjà présentes.
 Sur ce coup-là, c'était vraiment moi le plus nioube, finalement!... :bebe:

 Par ailleurs, la soirée était bien sympa. 
 Vivement les photos, si possible avec le ménestrel habillé à la mode de Robin des Bois et ses joyeux compagnons!...


----------



## iTof (17 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ben... le m½lleux au chocolat: miam  :love:
> 
> resto et soirée super sympa
> 
> c'est quand la prochaine ?


 salut beau blond ! :love: :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ben... le m½lleux au chocolat: miam  :love:
> 
> resto et soirée super sympa
> 
> c'est quand la prochaine ?



 Logiquement, dans à peu près un mois... Non?...


----------



## golf (17 Juin 2005)

Mouarfff...
De retour, sain et sauf :rateau:

Chouette soirée


----------



## golf (17 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Argh !!! Un truc qui me tombe sur le coin du nez !!!
> Je ne pourrai pas venir ce soir !


On a bu et chanté à ta santé  :rateau:


----------



## golf (17 Juin 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> salut beau blond ! :love: :love:


Tiens, un Lyonnais


----------



## iTof (17 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un Lyonnais


 ... qui déserte les AES Lyonnaise  mais va p't'être faire l'ascension de l'Alpe du Grand Serre


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> salut beau blond ! :love: :love:



salut tofounet   :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

Je viens de rentrer chez moi.
C'était vraiment super sympa sympa cette soirée :love:
Bon resto, gens bien :love:
Vivement la prochaine :love:

PS : Merci pour l'intégration


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

et merci à jahrom pour le choix du restau


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et merci à jahrom pour le choix du restau



 Entièrement d'accord!...


----------



## valoriel (17 Juin 2005)

tout le monde

 merci au magi61 pour le transport à l'aller, à Grug pour celui du retour

Jahrom super choix, le resto 

Et puis tout le monde, content d'avoir fait votre connaissance 
Super soirée grâce à vous


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

J'ai passé une soirée géniale....
Nous venons juste de rentrer et deja, nous postons....malgres la fatigue et l'abus d'alcoolllllllllll!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:     

Encore une ters bonne soirée, réussie avec succés    

Vivement la prochaine, et vivement les photos!!!!!!!!!

Kathy fut géniale, comme d'hab!!!

bonsoir a tous!!!!!!!!!!!!!! et a bientot!!!!!!


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

Salut les gars (et meufs)...:love:
Bien rentré, bien bourré, bien parlé, bien mangé, bien rencontré, bien, bien, bien........
Désolé si on vous à pas rejoindu au bar mais, on a aidé le willhigh et il nous à payé un coup et puis de discussions en jb coke on a pas vu le temps passer...:mouais:
Merci à tous

C'est pas tout ça mais on en cause demain.... bouéna notchès:sleep:

ps: la chag et maousse, good vibes


----------



## valoriel (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Désolé si on vous à pas rejoind au bar


C'est pas grave


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde
> 
> merci au magi61 pour le transport à l'aller, à Grug pour celui du retour
> 
> ...



 Tout le monde semble enthousiaste!...


----------



## lutin_des_villes (17 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde

Les intéressé comprendront ce clin d'oeil 

1 (peut être deux ) message et puis s'en vas


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas grave


 Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel malgré le grand  interet de son message.

  

(sale nioub' floudeur  )


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juin 2005)

lutin_des_villes a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde
> 
> Les intéressé comprendront ce clin d'oeil
> 
> 1 (peut être deux ) message et puis s'en vas



 Salut à toi, Lutin des villes!... 
 Sois le bienvenu ici!...


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juin 2005)

lutin_des_villes a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde
> 
> Les intéressé comprendront ce clin d'oeil
> 
> 1 (peut être deux ) message et puis s'en vas



 Tu es le lutin du restaurant qui était habillé à la mode de Robin des Bois?...


----------



## lutin_des_villes (17 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu es le lutin du restaurant qui était habillé à la mode de Robin des Bois?...


Qui saît... un ange passe


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juin 2005)

lutin_des_villes a dit:
			
		

> Qui saît... un ange passe



 Je t'ai démasqué, le bien nommé Lutin de villes!... 
 Et hier soir, ce n'est pourtant pas ton masque qui est tombé!...


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

Salut filles 


Bon, c'était top, comme d'hab. Je suis en train de convaincre Alex. pour la prochaine... Maybe... :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et merci à jahrom pour le choix du restau




Charlotte était très sympathique :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

Ah, c'est Charlotte le petit nom de la serveuse... 
Dis moi Mackie, pas trop mal au cou


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, c'est Charlotte le petit nom de la serveuse...
> Dis moi Mackie, pas trop mal au cou




pas du tout, j'ai le grip vertical


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

je vous en veux tous !!!


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je vous en veux tous !!!




ben pourquoi jolie maiwen ?


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ben pourquoi jolie maiwen ?


ben parce que j'étais pas là, et que apparement c'était très bien et que je suis jamais là ( même ce we je suis pas là où il faut  )


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

p'tain couché vers 4h00, j'ai un peu la casquette de parpaing ce matin:mouais:

Sympa cette petite soirée... ce soir les photos....


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Charlotte était très sympathique :love:



AH oui et en plus elle était à croquer hummmmmmmm

coucou tout le monde, cette nuit en partant je devais être fatiguée car j'ai pris les quais dans la mauvaise direction, moralité j'ai dû faite demi tour et j'ai perdu au moins 20 minutes, sur un trajet qui devait durer 35 minutes en tout .... quelle idiote ... quand je pense que j'aurais pu rester avec vous 20 minutes de plus..     :love:  :love:  :love: 

Je commence à bien vous aimer tous,    :love:


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> coucou tout le monde, cette nuit en partant je devais être fatiguée car j'ai pris les quais dans la mauvaise direction, moralité j'ai dû faite demi tour et j'ai perdu au moins 20 minutes, sur un trajet qui devait durer 35 minutes en tout .... quelle idiote ... quand je pense que j'aurais pu rester avec vous 20 minutes de plus..     :love:  :love:  :love:





je savais bien que j'aurai du te raccompagné


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je savais bien que j'aurai du te raccompagné




Il en rate pas une le Mackie
 :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Il en rate pas une le Mackie
> :rateau:


aucune


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

T'inquietes pas Maiwen, on a parlé de toi hier soir 
En bien, rassures toi


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> T'inquietes pas Maiwen, on a parlé de toi hier soir
> En bien, rassures toi


  hum ... de telles réunions devraient être interdite, je m'oppose !!! faut pas pousser méwèn dans les orties non plus hein    :rose:  :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum ... de telles réunions devraient être interdite, je m'oppose !!! faut pas pousser méwèn dans les orties non plus hein  :rose: :rose:


 
Tu t'opposes, tu t'opposes, c'est un grand mot!! 
Viens donc en discuter à la prochaine


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'opposes, tu t'opposes, c'est un grand mot!!
> Viens donc en discuter à la prochaine


j'y pense  ... la prochaine oui peut-être


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

Le lien dont je vous ai parlé hier soir (Jérôme, Laurence, Arnaud and co.) est ici


----------



## teo (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> p'tain couché vers 4h00, j'ai un peu la casquette de parpaing ce matin:mouais:
> 
> Sympa cette petite soirée... ce soir les photos....




j'émerge après 2h de php... j'attaque ce qu'est MySQL...

J'ai vraiment du mal ce matin...

Endormi vers 4h...

Leffe-tôt ce matin   

Bonne journée


Edit: j'oubliais le principal: trop bien hier soir, cool et chaud restau, cool terrasse, bonnes discussions, tombé de futal... bref... excellente soirée   Le foie gras était mortel...    Thanks à l'équipe


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> p'tain couché vers 4h00, j'ai un peu la casquette de parpaing ce matin:mouais:
> 
> Sympa cette petite soirée... ce soir les photos....



Attention toi! ( et c'est valable pour tous les détenteurs de photo j'invoque le Droit à l'image et quelle image pas de photo publiées  ( ou je suis ) sans mon autorisation préalable non mais...déjà que j'ai un grand nez et des grands pieds... faudrait voir à pas m'enlaidir davantage


----------



## golf (17 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Il en rate pas une le Mackie


Mouarfff...
La galanterie [et les torticolis] le perdront :rateau:

Dis donc, crapule de Mackie, t'aurait pu mettre toutes les photos  :mouais: 
Parce qu'en extraire seulement une  :modo: 
 :bebe:


----------



## Cillian (17 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous 

Charmante soirée effectivement. Encore merci jahrom !  



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> On a bu et chanté à ta santé  :rateau:



Pour ce qui est de boire, je confime pleinement (et pas seulement à la santé de lumai ) d'ailleur il venait d'où ce petit vin ? 
Par contre pour ce qui est de _chanter_ c'est pas tout à fait le mot que j'aurai empoyé


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Charmante soirée effectivement. Encore merci jahrom !
> 
> ...



Et si je confirme on a tous chanté quand l'autre allumé est venu avec son costume vert et rouge ( comme le coups de boule) et sa guitare


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

Le vin, c'était un bordeau du nord   p
vers Nantes, Anger, tout ça...  
Mais j'en sais pas plus...
Si j'ai le temps,je ferais mon enquete :casse:


----------



## Cillian (17 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ... faudrait voir à pas m'enlaidir davantage



Tu sais bien que quelque soit le lieu et le contexte tu ne pause qu'en Lady, c'est un grand avantage


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Le lien dont je vous ai parlé hier soir (Jérôme, Laurence, Arnaud and co.) est ici




Quand je pense que j'ai un livre qui parle justement de mon expérience sur le net ..( en tant que Femme mature masquée ...)  mais je ne pense pas pouvoir trouver un éditeur car je ne suis pas 
" la fille de.." et je n'ai pas participé à une émission de télé-réalité..  et aujourd'hui même si on écrit bien aucune chance d'être publé si on ne connais personne..    
alors l"idée du site .... j'aurais dû y penser avant


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

Fonce, je serais un de tes premiers lecteurs


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Fonce, je serais un de tes premiers lecteurs


et moi la deuxième


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Fonce, je serais un de tes premiers lecteurs



Ce que j'aimerais faire c'est publier un chapitre toutes les semaines sur le net mais je ne sais pas comment faire ( et je voudrais le faire de manière anonyme .. le contenu du livre.. enfin certains passages étant  très intimes..  )


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

-Tu prend un compte avec une base MySQL quelque part (si tu as free c'est gratuit, sinon, tu peux prendre un hebergeur comme http://www.1and1.fr qui sont pas trop cher).

-Tu prend un blog comme http://www.dotclear.net que tu installes sur ton site

-Tu fais des copier-coller depuis Word quand tu veux


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> -Tu prend un compte avec une base MySQL quelque part (si tu as free c'est gratuit, sinon, tu peux prendre un hebergeur comme http://www.1and1.fr qui sont pas trop cher).
> 
> -Tu prend un blog comme http://www.dotclear.net que tu installes sur ton site
> 
> -Tu fais des copier-coller depuis Word quand tu veux





Merci..

Et si macgé ouvre un forum " spécial" ( on en a parlé hier avec Golf et Mackie )  je publierais quelques passage sur macgé    :rateau:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Le lien dont je vous ai parlé hier soir (Jérôme, Laurence, Arnaud and co.) est ici



Merci  une petite lecture crapuleuse pour les pauses café :love:


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

T'as surtout interet à me donner l'adresse


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Le vin, c'était un bordeau du nord   p
> vers Nantes, Anger, tout ça...
> Mais j'en sais pas plus...
> Si j'ai le temps,je ferais mon enquete :casse:



Oui sympa ce bordeaux du nord pas de calais

Par contre j'ai trouvé qu'au bout de 2 litres il commençait à piquer la gorge:mouais::rateau:


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Charmante soirée effectivement. Encore merci jahrom !



Je n'y suis pour rien, un grand merci à mon pote willhigh qui a organisé cette tablée


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je n'y suis pour rien, un grand merci à mon pote willhigh qui a organisé cette tablée




MERCI willhigh  :love:  ( et merci pour le dernier café ...c'était mieux pour conduire que de boire dans le verre de jahrom, son coca empestait le wisk...     )


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

qui peut m'expliquer pourquoi quand j'ai  pointé ma souris sur mes points disco sans le vouloir j'ai vu apparaitre cette phrase " kathy h ne paye plus sa bouteile de champ"c'est quoi ce message????

ça le fait aussi sous d'autres noms : jahrom par exmple / vous pointez sur ses points disco et c'est " jahrom qui ne paye plus sa bouteille de champ" j'vais jamais vu avant aujourd'hui....


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> MERCI willhigh  :love: ( et merci pour le dernier café ...c'était mieux pour conduire que de boire dans le verre de jahrom, son coca empestait le wisk...    )



Chhhhuuuutttttttt....:rateau:

[mode/richard virenque]on va mis du whisky à l'insu de mon plein gré [mode/richard virenque/fin]


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2005)

Bon, et les photos alors? :mouais:


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et les photos alors? :mouais:



Salut Fab'Fab ! t'as loupé l'orgie.....

Les photos ce soir pour ma part....


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

Pour la prochaine bouffe, si vous pouviez faire ça dans le 17e ça m'arrangerait


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Pour la prochaine bouffe, si vous pouviez faire ça dans le 17e ça m'arrangerait



Et le taxi qui passe te prendre, tu veux quel modèle ???

Qu'est ce qui faut pas entendre...


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et le taxi qui passe te prendre, tu veux quel modèle ???
> 
> Qu'est ce qui faut pas entendre...


ben quoi ? ... je suis très demandée ... alors je pose mes conditions


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Pour la prochaine bouffe, si vous pouviez faire ça dans le 17e ça m'arrangerait



oui mais le 17ème c'est vraiment trop loin pour moi, n'oublie pas que j'ai en plus 60 km à faire pour rentrer chez moi..    

Mais apres tout c'est normal que ça change d'arrondissement..... mais bon le 17ème vraiment bof bof pur moi..... arggg    :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

Fab fab : Tu as loupé quelque chose.. lacheur va


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

Vivement les photos!!!!!!!!


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde
> 
> merci au magi61 pour le transport à l'aller, à Grug pour celui du retour
> 
> ...




Merci a toi pour le tombé du futal!!!!!
Preuves a l'appui, on attend les photos....


----------



## valoriel (17 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et les photos alors? :mouais:


Ya pas de photos


----------



## valoriel (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Merci a toi pour le tombé du futal!!!!!
> Preuves a l'appui, on attend les photos....


  

Qui me parle  

Mackie en a déjà posté une, et c'est largement suffisant :love:


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Qui me parle
> 
> Mackie en a déjà posté une, et c'est largement suffisant :love:



Bravo en tout cas pour le lutin !!!
Sacré lutin, il nous a fait une de ces animations!!! 
 :love:


----------



## lutin_des_villes (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Bravo en tout cas pour le lutin !!!
> Sacré lutin, il nous a fait une de ces animations!!!
> :love:


Elle vient d'ou la demoiselle?


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

Incollable le bordel qu'il était...


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

lutin_des_villes a dit:
			
		

> Elle vient d'ou la demoiselle?



J'y crois pas il est là le lutin, le Monsieur qui a réussi à nous faire chanter tous ensemble hier.

Moi je suis la " demoiselle" hum hum qui vient de .. ?.. enfin la brune aux cheveux court
    

Bienvenue sur Macgé Monsieur le Lutin de Villes et des Champs


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

Coucou Kathy!!!!  

Vivement les photos ce soir....


----------



## maousse (17 Juin 2005)

Hop ! 

Bonne soirée hier, ce fut dur ce matin


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2005)

Mousse est plus rapide que Spotlight


----------



## valoriel (17 Juin 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Hop !


Sympa les photos 

Merci pour le martini 
Je te revaudrais ça


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Hop !
> 
> Bonne soirée hier, ce fut dur ce matin


 c'est vrai, :sleep: c'est un peu dur ce matin


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Hop !
> 
> Bonne soirée hier, ce fut dur ce matin




Sympa les photos!!!
Aspirine ce matin?


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Kathy!!!!
> 
> Vivement les photos ce soir....



coucou malow.
t'as vu le lutin d'hier s'est inscrit sur macgé , marrand non?


----------



## maousse (17 Juin 2005)

Venant d'un mec qui baisse le froc si facilement, je sais pas si doit prendre ça comme une marque de sympathie... 

?





edit: tout le monde aura compris que je parle de valoriel là, désolé je suis encore au ralenti  :mouais:


----------



## teo (17 Juin 2005)

*[Mode Ombre au tableau ON]
*
_Avant qu'on oublie de le dire à Golf:
En partant du restau, il manquait encore 30-40 euros ou quelque chose comme ça.
Je sais que Jahrom a mis de sa poche avec 1 ou 2 autres (j'ai un peu oublié )

Je vous renvoie à nos discussions dessus et pour la prochaine fois: chaque personne fait ses petits comptes avant de partir (prévenir le patron de pas laisser filer ?).
Vu les réactions hier, je crois pouvoir dire que ça nous a sérieusement gavé.
Pas cool du tout je trouve.

Ne nous lançons pas une discussion sans fin, si Golf y voit pas d'inconvénients on pourrait lui envoyer nos "propositions constructives" par MP et lui pourrait nous faire un brief un de ces 4._
*
[Mode Ombre au tableau OFF]*



Purée bientôt le ouikende, les photos et Valence, trop cool


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> coucou malow.
> t'as vu le lutin d'hier s'est inscrit sur macgé , marrand non?



Tres drole le lutin!!!

Il a du trouver du MDMA dans un saladier de coke hier soir!!!
(supermoquette aussi apparement)


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *[Mode Ombre au tableau ON]
> *
> _Avant qu'on oublie de le dire à Golf:
> En partant du restau, il manquait encore 30-40 euros ou quelque chose comme ça.
> ...


Je sais qui c'est


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *[Mode Ombre au tableau ON]
> *
> _Avant qu'on oublie de le dire à Golf:
> En partant du restau, il manquait encore 30-40 euros ou quelque chose comme ça.
> ...



C'est vrai que la bière était à 5 ¤ et qu'elle n'etait  pas compris  dans le menu...  certains ont dû en boire trop et oublier qu'ils en avaient bu


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2005)

5 euros la bière ???? put1 faut que je gagne au loto pour venir !


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 5 euros la bière ???? put1 faut que je gagne au loto pour venir !



Il y a aussi une autre solution économique : tu n'en bois pas


----------



## valoriel (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 5 euros la bière ???? put1 faut que je gagne au loto pour venir !


Oui, mais la coke est offerte :love:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi une autre solution économique : tu n'en bois pas


Même Einstein ne s'aventurerait pas dans pareil aventure !


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *[Mode Ombre au tableau ON]
> *
> _Avant qu'on oublie de le dire à Golf:
> En partant du restau, il manquait encore 30-40 euros ou quelque chose comme ça.
> ...



Pourquoi ne pas en parler?

Je suis trop cupide pour être choqué par cela!   

De plus, ça peut nous arriver à tous "d'oublier" de payer un truc voir la totalité. Le reste est une question d'éducation  

Bref, pour être précis, il me semble que le menu était à 25 Euros et la bière à 5. Ayant pris 2 bières, j'ai fait un chèque de 35 Euros et je suis partie bien avant l'adition.

Il est tout à fait possible que ma cervelle limitèe ai oublié quelque chose. Si tel est le cas, il suffit de me le dire et je m'acquiterais de la somme due.

Si il n'y a pas d'érreure, c'est Lessieur , je propose qu'on divise la somme manquante par le nombre de personne afin que Jérôme soit rembourcé (il n'y a pas de raisons  )

Enfin, la proposition la plus constructive est de payer avant! toute personne qui vient s'acquite à l'arrivée du prix du menu auprès du membre qui organise, centralise...

Enfin, je me citerai parceque je sui sintelligent : "Les bons comptes font les bons amis"  (oui c'est de moi, enfin, presque  )


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, la proposition la plus constructive est de payer avant! toute personne qui vient s'acquite à l'arrivée du prix du menu auprès du membre qui organise, centralise...
> 
> Enfin, je me citerai parceque je sui sintelligent : "Les bons comptes font les bons amis"  (oui c'est de moi, enfin, presque  )



oui mais ce n'est pas le menu qui a posé problème, de toute évidence tout le monde à payer.... c'est la bière il semble..donc que payer les 25 ¤ avant n'aurais rien changé 

La dernière fois c'était pareil, et  ce sont  toujours ceux qui restent en dernier ( toujours les même, donc ceux qui vont boire un coup dans un bar apres, les alcolos donc) qui partagent la dette....

ça nous apprendra à trainer  dans les bars, quelle idée aussi 
  :love:


----------



## maousse (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Il a du trouver du MDMA dans un saladier de coke hier soir!!!
> (supermoquette aussi apparement)





			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais la coke est offerte :love:









en effet


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> en effet



Mais non ce n'est pas la coco qui fait cet effet là.... c'est l'Amour


----------



## valoriel (17 Juin 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> en effet


  

Je n'avais pas oublié cette photo 

Mais ça n'empêche que je haïs les serpents :affraid:


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Mais non ce n'est pas la coco qui fait cet effet là.... c'est l'Amour



Et l'un n'empeche pas l'autre!!!


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Et l'un n'empeche pas l'autre!!!



oui c'est vrai.... et puis les 2 en même temps c'est pas désagréable ( enfin il paraît        )


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est vrai.... et puis les 2 en même temps c'est pas désagréable ( enfin il paraît        )



Faut demander a valoriel, il a dit que c'etait gratuit au resto...moi j'ai rien vu...


----------



## valoriel (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Faut demander a valoriel, il a dit que c'etait gratuit au resto...moi j'ai rien vu...


Ben oui, mais si tu regarde pas aussi


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

Salut Maousse  sympa les tofs (p'tain j'étais saoul comme un cochon ou quoi ??!!)



			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Si il n'y a pas d'érreure, c'est Lessieur , je propose qu'on divise la somme manquante par le nombre de personne afin que Jérôme soit rembourcé (il n'y a pas de raisons  )



La chag' je n'ai rajouté que 10 euros ce n'est pas grave 

Il n'y a pas eu que des bières qui ont posés problème, mais certains ont pris entrée ET dessert, et dans ce cas le dessert n'etait plus dans la formule...

Bref tout cela n'est pas bien grave et la soirée fut bonne 
c'est l'essentiel...


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 5 euros la bière ???? put1 faut que je gagne au loto pour venir !



En fait le restaurant est plus branché vin.
Il ne font de la bière que pour dépanner et c'est un petit exploitant qui la lui fournit(ce qui explique le prix élevé...)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Salut Maousse  sympa les tofs (p'tain j'étais saoul comme un cochon ou quoi ??!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



exact, mais on en a tenu compte (j'ai fait faire mon addition au bar)   

pas grave, certes. mais dommage tout de même.

mais cela ne gâche pas la soirée


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> (... bla... bla...)



Oui, oui, mais non  

[Mode Relou] Il n'y a pas de raisons, je suis le robin des bois de Macg, l'oncle Picsous et la comptable en chef (j'te prend ton taf  )

Il ne s'agit pas de faire une histoire, mais si je fais partie de ceux qui te "doivent" de l'argent, ça me dérange, je n'aime pas vivre au crochet des autres (a part celui de Moquette mais c'est une autre histoire    )

Bref, ca m'venér, j'nik sa mer :modo::modo::modo::modo::modo:


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

C'est avec l'experience qu'on s'ameliore!!! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, mais non
> 
> [Mode Relou] Il n'y a pas de raisons, je suis le robin des bois de Macg, l'oncle Picsous et la comptable en chef (j'te prend ton taf  )
> 
> ...



T'as rien mangé toi... c'est...comment se nomme-t-il? Cillian? qui a tout mangé...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> je n'aime pas vivre au crochet des autres (a part celui de Moquette mais c'est une autre histoire    )



t'as pas compris: c'est le hoquet qu'il a


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> T'as rien mangé toi... c'est...comment se nomme-t-il? Cillian? qui a tout mangé...



Non c'est reen.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> T'as rien mangé toi...



mais qu'est-ce qu'il a causé


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est reen.



Reen, qui fut tres sympa d'ailleurs, le futur ecrivain!!!


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, mais non
> 
> [Mode Relou] Il n'y a pas de raisons, je suis le robin des bois de Macg, l'oncle Picsous et la comptable en chef (j'te prend ton taf  )
> 
> ...



Si t'insistes je t'envoie mon RIB en MP et pour le motif du virement tu mets AES (Assemblée Etrange des Soulards)


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mais qu'est-ce qu'il a causé



C'est vrai, il parle beaucoup, deformation professionnelle je pense...


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> ...je suis le robin des bois de Macg...



C'était donc toi avec la guitare ??!!


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Si t'insistes je t'envoie mon RIB en MP et pour le motif du virement tu mets AES (Assemblée Etrange des Soulards)



Envois moi plutôt l'URL de ton compte en banque, avec tes codes d'accès, je me debrouille


----------



## golf (17 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *[Mode Ombre au tableau ON]*
> ...
> En partant du restau, il manquait encore 30-40 euros ou quelque chose comme ça.
> ...


 :mouais:  :sick:  :casse:  



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Ne nous lançons pas une discussion sans fin...


On va prendre des notes [ou des photos] 

En fait, il y a eu le menu (25) [vin et café compris (mais que le vin :rateau: )] + supplément (6) + boissons divers.

Il y en a qui ont oublié ces divers boissons.
Mackie : t'as bu combien de bières   
Et d'autres ; le perrier par exemple


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :sick:  :casse:
> 
> 
> On va prendre des notes [ou des photos]
> ...



oui mais le café était compris....


----------



## lutin_des_villes (17 Juin 2005)

Et puis il à fallu payer le ménestrel aussi


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

lutin_des_villes a dit:
			
		

> Et puis il à fallu payer le ménestrel aussi



Mais qui t'a donné l'adresse de macgé? c'est trop drôle..

Tu nous chantes une chanson dit ?


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui t'a donné l'adresse de macgé? c'est trop drôle..
> 
> Tu nous chantes une chanson dit ?



Kathy penses tu vraiment que le VRAI lutin se cache derrière ce pseudo ???


----------



## lutin_des_villes (17 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui t'a donné l'adresse de macgé? c'est trop drôle..


J'ai un doute pour savoir si elle à compris 

Quelqu'un pourraît lui expliquer pour être sûr?


----------



## chagregel (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Kathy penses tu vraiment que le VRAI lutin se cache derrière ce pseudo ???



Vous voulez que je vous donne un secret...   

Vous ne pouvez rien nous cacher


----------



## golf (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bref tout cela n'est pas bien grave et la soirée fut bonne
> c'est l'essentiel...


jahrom, à charge de revanche


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Kathy penses tu vraiment que le VRAI lutin se cache derrière ce pseudo ???


 Mais qui t'a donné l'adresse de macgé? c'est trop drôle..

Tu nous chantes une chanson dit ?


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

ba oui j'ai vraiment cru que c'était le  lutin, je suis un peu naîve ...  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

PS j'oublie toujours qu'il y des personnes qui s'amusent à se créer des fiches..... en ce qui me concerne j'en ai qu'une et ça me suffit amplement..

Mais là pour le coup vous m'avez eu Bravo , j'ai honte maintenant  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## teo (17 Juin 2005)

y'a ausi eu un squatteur de chaises en terrasse dans un triste état en toute fin de soirée, mais celui-là à mon avis on le verra pas par ici


----------



## Freelancer (17 Juin 2005)

très bonne soirée. bon restau, bonne compagnie. un peu trop court. photos de l'after au bar en ligne aussitôt que j'ai l'accord des intéressés


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> y'a ausi eu un squatteur de chaises en terrasse dans un triste état en toute fin de soirée, mais celui-là à mon avis on le verra pas par ici



C'est qui, c'est qui????


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> très bonne soirée. bon restau, bonne compagnie. un peu trop court. photos de l'after au bar en ligne aussitôt que j'ai l'accord des intéressés



T'as mon accord, mais que pour les photos ou je suis plutot bien....
   

J'rigole....


----------



## Freelancer (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> T'as mon accord, mais que pour les photos ou je suis plutot bien....
> 
> 
> J'rigole....



depuis qd tu piques les répliques de Kathy h?


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> depuis qd tu piques les répliques de Kathy h?



Ah oui, et puis en plus, j'etais pas au bar....zut


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

Bon voici la galerie d'hier soir : *aes 16 juin 2005*...

Si certains veulent que je retire des photos, n'hésitez pas  (normalement on a fait le tri avec Malow, les pires ne sont pas la...)

Allez biz' en attendant la prochaine...


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

On veut les photos de l'after aussi!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :sick:  :casse:
> 
> 
> On va prendre des notes [ou des photos]
> ...



 Le Perrier, c'est moi. 

 Je n'ai pas assisté au partage. Je suis parti bien avant. Je suis en fait parti peu de temps après Macinside. 

 J'ai donc pris : 

 - Crottin de Chavignol
 - Confit de canard.
 - Fondant au chocolat.
 - Un Perrier.



 Pas d'alcool. Je n'en bois jamais. 
 Et pas de café, parce que je n'avais pas le temps.

 Et j'ai fait un chèque de 40¤ exactement, remis en main propre à golf. :modo:
 Je pensais que 40¤ serait largement suffisant, et qu'il y aurait même une marge confortable pour le pourboire. :hein: Mais ceci dit, je n'ai effectivement pas fait le décompte. 

 Si je dois quelque chose, je paierai évidemment dès que possible.


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Le Perrier, c'est moi.
> 
> Je n'ai pas assisté au partage. Je suis parti bien avant. Je suis en fait parti peu de temps après Macinside.
> 
> ...



T'inkiet c'est OK car menu = 25 +6 ( pour supplément dessert ) et le perrier ? je ne sais pas ( si la bierre est à 5 ?  ) bref tu es en règle ( avec la Police je ne sais pas ? lol)  
     et puis le café et le vin étaient inclus dans le menu


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2005)

bon, on attend toujours les videos de tragagda


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> T'inkiet c'est OK car menu = 25 +6 ( pour supplément dessert ) et le perrier ? je ne sais pas ( si la bierre est à 5 ? ) bref tu es en règle ( avec la Police je ne sais pas ? lol)
> et puis le café et le vin étaient inclus dans le menu



 De toute façon, grâce à un certain site, je connais une avocate, maintenant. 
 Donc aucun problème!...


----------



## Lastrada (17 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, on attend toujours les videos de tragagda



Hé ho, il y en a qui ont un métier,  Grog. 

En ce qui concerne les vidéos,...je te conseille de me contacter avant d'envisager une carrière politique


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, grâce à un certain site, je connais une avocate, maintenant.
> Donc aucun problème!...





Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Human-Fly.

( va falloir que je boule des inconnus si je veux de nouveau pourvoir bouler les connus         )


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Hé ho, il y en a qui ont un métier,  Grog.
> 
> En ce qui concerne les vidéos,...je te conseille de me contacter avant d'envisager une carrière politique



et moi, ca va je peux me lancer en politique? ou j'attends encore un peu?


----------



## Reen (17 Juin 2005)

Et bien, c'était une bonne soirée. Tout le monde très sympathique, comme prévu et un chaleureux accueil.

Beaucoup de mots échangés, même avec ceux qui étaient inconnus, comme moi. A retenter.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Human-Fly.



 Wahou!... 
 Mais c'est que ça me fait vraiment plaisir, ça!... 
 Si je ne t'avais pas de mon côté boulée verte il y a très peu de temps, je te boulerais bien encore!... 
 Et puis moi, pour l'instant, je ne peux plus bouler personne...

 "Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."

 Mac Génération, un site convivial où tout le monde se boule gentiment!...  



			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ( va falloir que je boule des inconnus si je veux de nouveau pourvoir bouler les connus         )


----------



## Freelancer (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> et moi, ca va je peux me lancer en politique? ou j'attends encore un peu?



j'imagine que ton éloquente explication du "tomber de futal" peut t'ouvrir beaucoup de portes, mais plus celles du bar que celles de l'assemblée nationale


----------



## Lastrada (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> et moi, ca va je peux me lancer en politique? ou j'attends encore un peu?



  



			
				Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> j'imagine que ton éloquente explication du "tomber de futal" peut t'ouvrir beaucoup de portes, mais plus celles du bar que celles de l'assemblée nationale


----------



## golf (17 Juin 2005)

maousse : Hop !
jahrom : aes 16 juin 2005


----------



## golf (17 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, on attend toujours les videos de tragagda


À qui qu'tu causes 
J'essaie de faire ma vidéo [mouarfff le machin chantant en vert] ce soir sinon, ce sera lundi, car le je suis pas dispo ce we :rateau:


----------



## Freelancer (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> On veut les photos de l'after aussi!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:



Quelques photos des afters de mai et de juin


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> À qui qu'tu causes
> J'essaie de faire ma vidéo [mouarfff le machin chantant en vert] ce soir sinon, ce sera lundi, car le je suis pas dispo ce we :rateau:


 euh les videos de lastrada


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Hé ho, il y en a qui ont un métier,  Grog.
> 
> En ce qui concerne les vidéos,...je te conseille de me contacter avant d'envisager une carrière politique


 envois moi ça par MP  

(et publie la partie malow, tu as mon accord   )


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> euh les videos de lastrada




OUAIIIIII    ON VEUT LES VIDEOS  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

J'me répète,
 mais ça m'a fait vraiment plaisir de vous voir hier soir 
Vivement le 21 (si cette date est confirmée  ) que je vous revoie


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> envois moi ça par MP
> 
> (et publie la partie malow, tu as mon accord   )




NON, NON, On veut en profiter nous aussi


----------



## Lastrada (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> OUAIIIIII    ON VEUT LES VIDEOS  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Attends, mais si je veux. D'abord, les photos, et il y a du tri. Les vidéos, on verra ça demain, j'aurais pas le temps ce soir....


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'me répète,
> mais ça m'a fait vraiment plaisir de vous voir hier soir
> Vivement le 21 (si cette date est confirmée  ) que je vous revoie



En tout cas le 21 je serai là ( et ça sera la 4ème fois consécutive ) on va finir par croire que j'aime ça 
     :love:


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas le 21 je serai là ( et ça sera la 4ème fois consécutive ) on va finir par croire que j'aime ça
> :love:



4 a la suite !!! même la tu floodes !!!


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> envois moi ça par MP
> 
> (et publie la partie malow, tu as mon accord   )



OOOOHHHHHHH, non mais dis moi toi le poisson rouge, tu te permets bien des choses......apres le tee shirt, c'est les mp et des videos sans mon accord!!!!!
 

Lastrada, tu as mon accord..... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> OOOOHHHHHHH, non mais dis moi toi le poisson rouge, tu te permets bien des choses......apres le tee shirt, c'est les mp et des videos sans mon accord!!!!!
> 
> 
> Lastrada, tu as mon accord..... :love:



  

Grug, tu n'as pas encore rendu le tee shirt


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Grug, tu n'as pas encore rendu le tee shirt



Non, c'est vrai, j'avais l'air malin dans la rue hier, aller Grug, rends moi mon tee shirt, et sans les taches. Et oui, le vin, ca tache.
  

Merci Lemmy !!!


----------



## valoriel (17 Juin 2005)

Pour tout ceux que ça intéresse, je reviens du cinéma et j'étais avec maïwen 

Soyez pas jaloux les mecs


----------



## Lastrada (17 Juin 2005)

Bon alors, tout d'abord, si quelqu'un souhaite que je retire sa photo, qu'il (qu'elle) le dise par MP ou se taise à jamais.

C'est là ksaspâsse 

 :rateau: pas taper :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, tout d'abord, si quelqu'un souhaite que je retire sa photo, qu'il (qu'elle) le dise par MP ou se taise à jamais.
> 
> C'est là ksaspâsse
> 
> :rateau: pas taper :rateau:




Vraiment sympa tes photos...


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, tout d'abord, si quelqu'un souhaite que je retire sa photo, qu'il (qu'elle) le dise par MP ou se taise à jamais.
> 
> C'est là ksaspâsse
> 
> :rateau: pas taper :rateau:



Très jolie la photo de Kathy dans le miroir


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Pour tout ceux que ça intéresse, je reviens du cinéma et j'étais avec maïwen
> 
> Soyez pas jaloux les mecs



C'est cool, ouhhhhh les n'amoureux.... mais dis moi, tu as eu un tarif réduit...pour les moins de 14 ???


----------



## Malow (18 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, tout d'abord, si quelqu'un souhaite que je retire sa photo, qu'il (qu'elle) le dise par MP ou se taise à jamais.
> 
> C'est là ksaspâsse
> 
> :rateau: pas taper :rateau:



Géniales tes photos !!!! et Lastrada, je suis contente que tu aies garder la photo ue j'ai prise de toi ou tu fais le signe de la victoire !!! t'es genial dessus!!!
 :love:


----------



## Lastrada (18 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Géniales tes photos !!!! et Lastrada, je suis contente que tu aies garder la photo ue j'ai prise de toi ou tu fais le signe de la victoire !!! t'es genial dessus!!!
> :love:




:rose:   C'est vrai que j'ai pas mis le copyright indiquant que tu étais l'auteur   

Au moins, on ne peut pas me reprocher d'avoir voulu me l'approprier


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Très jolie la photo de Kathy dans le miroir



tout pareil


----------



## valoriel (18 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tout pareil


pas mieux


----------



## lutin_des_villes (18 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> pas mieux


Si, le lutin des villes


----------



## Lastrada (18 Juin 2005)

lutin_des_villes a dit:
			
		

> Si, le lutin des villes



Lol.

Lutin, je te boule 'grin'   pour ta signature DTC


----------



## golf (18 Juin 2005)

maousse : Hop !
jahrom : aes 16 juin 2005
Freelancer : afters de mai et de juin 
Lastrada : C'est là ksaspâsse


----------



## jahrom (18 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> maousse : Hop !
> jahrom : aes 16 juin 2005
> Freelancer : afters de mai et de juin



t'as oublié lastrada...


----------



## Lastrada (18 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> t'as oublié lastrada...



Laisse, j'ai l'habitude  *sigh*


----------



## golf (18 Juin 2005)

maousse : Hop !
jahrom : aes 16 juin 2005
Freelancer : afters de mai et de juin 
Lastrada : C'est là ksaspâsse


----------



## Spyro (18 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Lutin, je te boule 'grin'   pour ta signature DTC


_C'est pas de lui  _


Quoi "qu'est-ce que tu fais là" ? Et si j'ai envie de me faire du mal à me dire pour la 50000000 fois "mais POURQUOI le jeudi ?" (à 1h du mat en plus) alors que je connais très bien la réponse, hein, eh bien je le fais si je veux, voila.


----------



## Lastrada (18 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _C'est pas de lui  _



Oué, on m'a expliqué ça sur une vidéo... qui va peut être sortir au grand jour, on ne sait jamais.


----------



## Reen (18 Juin 2005)

Excellentes les photos ... héhé ...


----------



## golf (18 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> eh bien je le fais si je veux, voila.


Mais tu te fais du mal :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (18 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, tout d'abord, si quelqu'un souhaite que je retire sa photo, qu'il (qu'elle) le dise par MP ou se taise à jamais.
> 
> C'est là ksaspâsse
> 
> :rateau: pas taper :rateau:



super photos.....sympa la " Loulou" c'est qui cette fille???  pour une fois que je ne suis pas monstrueuse, ça change des autres photos ( hein jahrom:  toi tu as le chic pour m'enlaidir   )  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Le noir et blanc il n'y a que ça de vrai


----------



## lutin_des_villes (18 Juin 2005)

J'aime bien les photos du ménestrel :love:

coucou kathy


----------



## kathy h (18 Juin 2005)

lutin_des_villes a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien les photos du ménestrel :love:
> 
> coucou kathy




tu sais que même si j'ai compris ( un peu tard ) que tu étais un faux lutin, un imposteur quoi,  je ne sais toujours pas qui se cache derrière : jarhom? valoriel? ect....  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> tu sais que même si j'ai compris ( un peu tard ) que tu étais un faux lutin, un imposteur quoi,  je ne sais toujours pas qui se cache derrière : jarhom? valoriel? ect....  :rateau:


qui a le plus une tête de lutin entre les gens qui étaient là jeudi ?


----------



## Lastrada (18 Juin 2005)

C'est marrant, ce lutin a exactement le même age qu'un des  gars de la soirée


----------



## lutin_des_villes (18 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> tu sais que même si j'ai compris (un peu tard) que tu étais un faux lutin, je ne sais toujours pas qui se cache derrière : jarhom? valoriel?


     [mode écroulé par terre]

C'est Golf   

Plus sérieusement, la réponse à dû être donné une bonne dizaine de fois sur les forums


----------



## kathy h (18 Juin 2005)

lutin_des_villes a dit:
			
		

> [mode écroulé par terre]
> 
> C'est Golf
> 
> Plus sérieusement, la réponse à dû être donné une bonne dizaine de fois sur les forums



et ben j'ai dû passer à côté alors..

jette un oeil sur mon dernier post dans " Téléchargement Etrange" ça fait peur quand même


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2005)

Indice : c'est un Nioube.


----------



## kathy h (18 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Indice : c'est un Nioube.



trop tard je sais enfin qui sait .... il me l'a dit..... je suis lente .. c'est l'âge ( femme mature ne l'oublions pas )


----------



## valoriel (18 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> trop tard je sais enfin qui sait .... il me l'a dit.....


 

Je t'ai rien dit du tout 

Je t'ai simplement guidé :hein:


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai rien dit du tout
> 
> Je t'ai simplement guidé :hein:


" oui kathy, je n'ai rien dit, tu es une femme tellement formidable que tu as trouvé toute seule ... formidable  :love: "

il sait parler au femmes   ( à certaines  femmes ...  :mouais: )


----------



## kathy h (18 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai rien dit du tout
> 
> Je t'ai simplement guidé :hein:



ba c'est pas toi qui m'a dit que c'était Golf mais Golf lui même .... 
    ( je suis paumée là.. je retourne me coucher ..... mais non )


----------



## kathy h (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> " oui kathy, je n'ai rien dit, tu es une femme tellement formidable que tu as trouvé toute seule ... formidable  :love: "
> 
> il sait parler au femmes   ( à certaines  femmes ...  :mouais: )


 oui et aux femmes matures


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il sait parler au femmes   ( à certaines  femmes ...  :mouais: )


 
Il ne sait pas te parler?  
On peut lui donner des cours si tu veux...


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> oui et aux femmes matures



valoriel s'intéresse aux femmes matures ?  il a envie d'apprendre le petit


----------



## kathy h (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> valoriel s'intéresse aux femmes matures ?  il a envie d'apprendre le petit




je ne voudrais pas que ma phrase soit mal interpretée,  mais j'ai comme l'impression que ce n'est pas lui qui a envie d'apprendre ici


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je ne voudrais pas que ma phrase soit mal interpretée,  mais j'ai comme l'impression que ce n'est pas lui qui a envie d'apprendre ici



des noms, des noms


----------



## kathy h (18 Juin 2005)

Un grand Bravo à SuperMoquette, il a fait fort ( je ne sais pas si c'est le vrai,  mais l'idée est originale, première fois sur macgé en tout cas    :love:  ) 

PS:  lui seul comprendra ce message


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai rien dit du tout
> 
> Je t'ai simplement guidé :hein:


 :affraid: logiquement, ça aurait du etre le contraire


----------



## kathy h (18 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: logiquement, ça aurait du etre le contraire




effectivement j'ai quand même 2 fois et demi son âge.... put1 déjà !      

va falloir que je boive beaucoup d'eau cet été


----------



## Freelancer (18 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> effectivement j'ai quand même 2 fois et demi son âge.... put1 déjà !
> 
> va falloir que je boive beaucoup d'eau cet été



apparement, le jeune homme baisse son pantalon assez rapidement, il ne devrait pas y avoir trop de difficultés...


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ba c'est pas toi qui m'a dit que c'était Golf mais Golf lui même ....
> ( je suis paumée là.. je retourne me coucher ..... mais non )


kathy ... pour toi le lutin c'est Golf ???


----------



## Lastrada (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> kathy ... pour toi le lutin c'est Golf ???



Je ne te laisserai pas dire ça : Golf n'est pas un floodeur, et il a une bonne ceinture.


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Je ne te laisserai pas dire ça : Golf n'est pas un floodeur, et il a une bonne ceinture.


mais j'ai pas dit que c'était lui , je me demandais juste si kathy le pensait


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais j'ai pas dit que c'était lui , je me demandais juste si kathy le pensait


 c'est çui qui dit qui est  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est çui qui dit qui est  :rateau:


alors c'est moi le lutin ?    mince ... je savais pas ... mais c'est vrai que c'est presque ma date d'anniversaire


----------



## kathy h (18 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai rien dit du tout
> 
> Je t'ai simplement guidé :hein:



AYE j'ai trouvé : C'est valoriel ( il n'y a qu'un " jeuns " pour faire une chose pareille
  

je suis la risée de tout macgé avec cette histoire      :love:


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> AYE j'ai trouvé : C'est valoriel ( il n'y a qu'un " jeuns " pour faire une chose pareille
> 
> 
> je suis la risée de tout macgé avec cette histoire      :love:


hihi bravo kathy


----------



## Lastrada (18 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> AYE j'ai trouvé : C'est valoriel ( il n'y a qu'un " jeuns " pour faire une chose pareille
> 
> 
> je suis la risée de tout macgé avec cette histoire      :love:



Ca reste entre nous, personne ne le saura.


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Ca reste entre nous, personne le saura.


ça restera à l'intérieur du bar


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> AYE j'ai trouvé : C'est valoriel ( il n'y a qu'un " jeuns " pour faire une chose pareille
> 
> 
> je suis la risée de tout macgé avec cette histoire      :love:



ben quoi, il est très bien ce petit


----------



## Lastrada (18 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi, il est très bien ce petit



  Lemmy, tu envisages un lâché de pantalon, prochainement ? (le 21 par ex ?)


----------



## kathy h (18 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi, il est très bien ce petit




oui ...bon ses cheveux sont un peu long ,  mais c'est de son âge    :love:  :love: 

d'ailleurs quand il est arrivé au resto , pour l'embrasser ( sur la joue)  j'ai dû lui retirer ses cheveux avec la main et j'ai eu le droit à une reflexion des deux ronchons ( ils se reconnaîtront)   du genre 
" ne touche pas les ptis jeunes" un truc dans le genre pfffffff


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi, il est très bien ce petit


ouais  :love:  même qu'il a des supers cheveux  :love:


----------



## kathy h (18 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Lemmy, tu envisages un lâcher de pantalon, prochainement ? (le 21 par ex ?)


Je peux faire un lacher de jupe si vous voulez 
   :hein:    :rose:


----------



## kathy h (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais  :love:  même qu'il a des supers cheveux  :love:




regardes mon post ( même heure que toi = transmission de pensée )


----------



## Lastrada (18 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi, il est très bien ce petit



Mais il est petit. Oui.


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> regardes mon post ( même heure que toi = transmission de pensée )


hihi  ( ouais mais moi je l'ai eu pour moi toute seule hier soir   )


----------



## Lastrada (18 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Je peux faire un lacher de jupe si vous voulez
> :hein:    :rose:



Allez, vendu


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Je peux faire un lacher de jupe si vous voulez
> :hein:    :rose:


Je viendrais avec mon appareil photo alors


----------



## Lastrada (18 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je viendrais avec mon appareil photo alors



J'amène ma cam HD


----------



## Lastrada (18 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Je peux faire un lacher de jupe si vous voulez
> :hein:    :rose:



Maiwen, tu lâcheras quoi ?


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> J'amène ma cam HD



Comme ça, tu filmeras aussi le tomber de futal de Valo
Ainsi que le lutin (le vrai Kathy   )


----------



## kathy h (18 Juin 2005)

Pas de panique car si je suis en pantalon ça ne marchera pas : j'ai parlé d'un laché de jupe


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Pas de panique car si je suis en pantalon ça ne marchera pas : j'ai parlé d'un laché de jupe


Oh, on n'est pas sectaire, on accepte les 2


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Je peux faire un lacher de jupe si vous voulez
> :hein:    :rose:



adopté, lu et approuvé


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen, tu lâcheras quoi ?


mon sac à main ?  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Pas de panique car si je suis en pantalon ça ne marchera pas : j'ai parlé d'un laché de jupe



je ne vois personne de paniqué, ici


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je ne vois personne de paniqué, ici


ouais ouais ... tu me semble bien rouge quand même hein


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mon sac à main ?  :rose:


Ah non, c'est pas valable...
Pour le (ou la) plus jeune, c'est soit : 
- tu payes l'addition
- tu tombes le futal


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ouais ... tu me semble bien rouge quand même hein



c'est comme ça qu'on parle au papy    :mouais:


----------



## Lastrada (18 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme ça qu'on parle au papy    :mouais:



Si tous les jeunes du monde voulaient bien se donner la main,.... on pourrait les électrocuter.


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, c'est pas valable...
> Pour le (ou la) plus jeune, c'est soit :
> - tu payes l'addition
> - tu tombes le futal


alors j'ai pas le choix puisque je suis déjà invitée par plusieurs personnes  
mais ... on peut monter la jupe alors ?    


Lemmy, j'allais justement mettre un charmant "papy" dans mon post mais je me suis dit que j'allais manquer de respect


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors j'ai pas le choix puisque je suis déjà invitée par plusieurs personnes
> mais ... on peut monter la jupe alors ?
> 
> 
> Lemmy, j'allais justement mettre un charmant "papy" dans mon post mais je me suis dit que j'allais manquer de respect


Vas pour le "monter de jupe".

Bon point pour toi : tu innoves


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Lemmy, j'allais justement mettre un charmant "papy" dans mon post mais je me suis dit que j'allais manquer de respect



ne te retiens surtout pas


----------



## Lastrada (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais ... on peut monter la jupe alors ?



ne te retiens surtout pas.


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> ne te retiens surtout pas.


ça va demander de l'entrainement c't'histoire


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça va demander de l'entrainement c't'histoire


Maaaaaaaaaaackiiiiiiiiie!
Une demoiselle a besoin de cours pour le tomber de futal, tu t'en occupes?


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Maaaaaaaaaaackiiiiiiiiie!
> Une demoiselle a besoin de cours pour le tomber de futal, tu t'en occupes?


non ... de l'entrainement pour la montée de jupe ... mais pas besoin de mackie pour ça ( et puis d'abord il dort !! alors t'arrêtes tu vas le réveiller   )


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non ... de l'entrainement pour la montée de jupe ... mais pas besoin de mackie pour ça ( et puis d'abord il dort !! alors t'arrêtes tu vas le réveiller   )


Je disais Mackie, mais ca peut être un autre jeune homme...


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je disais Mackie, mais ca peut être un autre jeune homme...


tu as une idée ?


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu as une idée ?


queques unes..;


----------



## Gregg (18 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> queques unes..;




des noms ?


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> des noms ?


pas en public voyons...


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé : c'est valoriel (il n'y a qu'un "jeuns" pour faire une chose pareille)


J'arrive pas à savoir s'il faut la féliciter ou pas


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> apparement, le jeune homme baisse son pantalon assez rapidement, il ne devrait pas y avoir trop de difficultés...


Quelle médisance


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi, il est très bien ce petit


Pas mieux :love:



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais  :love: même qu'il a des supers cheveux :love:


Pas mieux :love:



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais moi je l'ai eu pour moi toute seule hier soir


:love: :love: :love:








  ​


----------



## lutin_des_villes (19 Juin 2005)

Puté, ce valoriel quel homme 

Il m'avait paru très bien jeudi soir :love:


----------



## Lastrada (19 Juin 2005)

Comme je te sens un peu seul sur le coup, je te donne la réplique :

"Ce que j'aime le plus chez Valoriel , c'est sa propension à s'amuser avec lui-même "(*) 















(*) :  Cherche dans un dico Français-anglais.


----------



## Lastrada (20 Juin 2005)

Salut.

Last and least, un petit collage des films du 16 juin 2005 aux beaux arts.

.Pour un téléchargement immédiat : c'est ici 
. Pour le imovie theater : C'est là 

Enjoy.


----------



## golf (20 Juin 2005)

maousse : Hop !
jahrom : aes 16 juin 2005
Freelancer : afters de mai et de juin 
Lastrada : C'est là ksaspâsse, le film en imovie theater  [le film sans décorum]


----------



## Lastrada (20 Juin 2005)

Quelle vigilance


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

superbe, tout ça


----------



## kathy h (20 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Last and least, un petit collage des films du 16 juin 2005 aux beaux arts.
> 
> ...



super sympa et merci pour la possibilité du téléchargement


----------



## Lastrada (20 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> super sympa et merci pour la possibilité du téléchargement



C'est pourtant vrai que je suis sympa, même si ça ne se voit pas forcément quand on regarde * mon seul point disco*


----------



## Malow (20 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> C'est pourtant vrai que je suis sympa, même si ça ne se voit pas forcément quand on regarde * mon seul point disco*




 Tu as le mérite de ne pas flooder....!!! Bravo pour le film et tes photos....


----------



## valoriel (21 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> C'est pourtant vrai que je suis sympa, même si ça ne se voit pas forcément quand on regarde * mon seul point disco*


Les threads à coup d'boules sont interdits :modo:

 

Sympa le film, je sais pas qui est le mec qui à tombé son futal, mais qu'est-ce qu'il est beau! :love: 


Allez tiens, pour la peine


----------



## Lastrada (21 Juin 2005)

Merci à tous. 

Bon et Golf, alors on le voit quand son montage  ? il en était bien question, j'ai pas révé ?


----------



## valoriel (21 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Bon et Golf, alors on le voit quand son montage  ? il en était bien question, j'ai pas révé


Toi non, mais lui oui


----------



## Lastrada (21 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Sympa le film, je sais pas qui est le mec qui à tombé son futal, mais qu'est-ce qu'il est beau! :love:



Je ne sais pas non plus, je demanderai la prochaine fois. Comme ça je pourrai le mettre au générique.


----------



## kathy h (21 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Les threads à coup d'boules sont interdits :modo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est mon fils


----------



## Lastrada (21 Juin 2005)

C'est Mazarin ? le fils caché ?


----------



## valoriel (21 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon fils










maman...


----------



## Malow (21 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon fils



et moi.... ta soeur ?
 :love:


----------



## kathy h (21 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> et moi.... ta soeur ?
> :love:




Exactement  :love:


----------



## Lastrada (21 Juin 2005)

D'ici que ça se termine un dimanche devant un gigot haricots...


----------



## Malow (21 Juin 2005)

Valoriel est mon neveu...la famille s'agrandit...!!!
"Taty Malow..." ça sonne bizare quand même...


----------



## Lastrada (21 Juin 2005)

Le père serait pas dans le coin par hasard ?


----------



## Malow (21 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> D'ici que ça se termine un dimanche devant un gigot haricots...



avec les grands parents......un délice!!!!!


----------



## Malow (21 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Le père serait pas dans le coin par hasard ?



Effectivement, il a fait trop de bêtises...il est au coin...
 

Sale , nule, deux... je pense que j'ai besoin de sommeil...


----------



## valoriel (21 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> avec les grands parents......un délice!!!!!


lemmy et golf?


----------



## iTof (21 Juin 2005)

à combien s'élèverait une franchise de la bouffe du mois ?


----------



## Malow (21 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> lemmy et golf?



C'est drôle...je ne voyais que cette possibilité !!!  

Mais on aurait été adoptées alors...


----------



## kathy h (21 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Le père serait pas dans le coin par hasard ?



et non père inconnu ....

Bon je vous laisse les enfants, j'ai bossé plus de de 13 heures consécutives  aujourd'hui, ( en fait depuis 8 heures ce matin et j'y suis encore ) je suis sur le même dossier depuis hier ( dimanche et oui ) et demain plaidoirie.. donc je vais au lit tôt ce soir ( c'est à dire avant 3 heures du mat ..) 

je vous embrasse tous sur la joue.


----------



## Malow (21 Juin 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et non père inconnu ....
> 
> Bon je vous laisse les enfants, j'ai bossé plus de de 13 heures consécutives  aujourd'hui, ( en fait depuis 8 heures ce matin et j'y suis encore ) je suis sur le même dossier depuis hier ( dimanche et oui ) et demain plaidoirie.. donc je vais au lit tôt ce soir ( c'est à dire avant 3 heures du mat ..)
> 
> je vous embrasse tous sur la joue.



bon courage soeurette !!!
 :love:


----------



## valoriel (21 Juin 2005)

Bonne nuit maman


----------



## golf (21 Juin 2005)

maousse : Hop !
jahrom : aes 16 juin 2005
Freelancer : afters de mai et de juin 
Lastrada : C'est là ksaspâsse, le film en imovie theater  [le film sans décorum]

Petit rappel avec un complément  

La vidéo de la Bouffe de juin aux "Beaux-Arts"... - [ici en version allégée]


Bouffe de juin, les galeries :

maousse : Hop !
jahrom : aes 16 juin 2005
Freelancer : afters de mai et de juin
Lastrada : C'est là ksaspâsse, le film en imovie theater  [le film sans décorum]


Bouffe de mai, les galeries :

Fab'Fab : Les photos d'hier soir...
Lastrada : Autoportraits
jahrom  : Galerie de photos....
Nektarfl : sa galerie & sa ch'tite vidéo [sans décorum]


Bouffes de janvier à avril, les montages vidéos :

ÆSParis, bouffe d'avril 2005... - [avril en version allégée]
ÆSParis, bouffe de mars 2005... - [mars en version allégée] 
ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005... - [février en version allégée] 
ÆSParis, bouffe de janvier 2005... - [janvier en version allégée]


----------



## valoriel (21 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Petit rappel avec un complément


Merci papy


----------

